# Vendetta - A Champions campaign



## The Crimster (Feb 4, 2002)

Vendetta is a campaign set in the Hero Games world of Champions.  In case you are not familiar with it, Champions is a super-hero RPG set in the present day - but one in which 'meta-humans' can lift cars with their mind and fly through the air.  The system has been around quite some time (not as long as D&D, of course), and most fans of it are quite loyal (our loyalty will soon be rewarded, true believers! 5th Edition is at the printers!)  If you're at all familiar with comic books or movies based on comic books (who isn't?) then I think you'll understand the world quite well.

*** Note to experienced Champions players:  The world of Vendetta is the basic world of Champions - but populated with my own NPC's and with a few twists in the world history.  I am also heavily influenced by the world of the Wild Cards books - so I like to inject sort of a 'realistic' look into this genre.  My meta-humans will not only deal with cackling madmen in power suits, they also will from time to time have to battle their own, darker issues.  Don't be surprised if you see that some of my heroes have to deal with alcoholism, politics, and spouses that don't care if you saved the world tonight - you're late for dinner.  It is usually from these types of things that real good and meaty gaming can come from, believe it or not (you can fire bolts of hot plasma - but that doesn't help you with your rebellious son or parole officer).

Background
In the United States, there are quite a number of meta-human groups.  Most are government or corporate sponsored, and while many have excellent reputations, there are a few that openly question where their ultimate loyalties may lie.  Some groups are private, financed by unknown parties with unknown goals.  Standing above all of them is the meta-human group known as Power Force.  A group founded in the early 90's, Power Force has been there to fight against any threat - be it meta-human criminals, super-powered Mafia cartels, or even the occasional power-mad world conquerors.  Their membership has changed over the years (although there have always been the mainstays, such as Skull and Blacksmith) but their goals never have.  They added Power Force 2 (Los Angeles) and Power Force 3 (Chicago) over the years, and each has gone on to help make this world a better place.  Recently, Power Force 2 has lost a couple of their members (Vanguard retired, and Crimson passed away) and has begun to accept applications for meta-humans to apply.  Working for Power Force is a prestigious job - members are as widely recognized as movie stars, and the media usually treats them as such (the salary is reportedly six-figures as well).  So the call has gone out - for those with the power, experience, and a simple desire to *help*.  And a very lucky few will be accepted into the ranks of Power Force.

This is not their story.

This is the story of those who failed the battery of psychological tests; this is the story of those who have too questionable a background for Power Force to employ.  Whatever the reason, the board of directors for Power Force have rejected these heroes.  But all is not lost - a member of that very board has recently resigned, and contacted those who Power Force did not accept.  His name is Nathan Jones, and he means to have his own team of meta-humans.  Whatever the cost.

Welcome to my Story Hour for my Champions campaign called 'Vendetta'.  I have read many Story Hours in the past couple of years, and while I *do* have a long-running D&D game, I thought I'd make my SH debut with Champions.  The above is the basic background of the campaign, somewhat simplified.  I have written quite a bit of the world (which I'll parcel out occasionally, so as to not annoy those with slow connections).  I will be detailing each adventure (I call them 'issues', after the genre) through the perception of Hacker, an NPC who will shortly be accompanying the PC's.  I will also put in GM notes and such when the situation warrants.  Mind you, Hacker is a young kid, basically - and all of this will be from his point of view.  =)

Here are two of the most important NPC's, and then a description of the PC's.  Issue #1 will follow shortly, most likely tomorrow.

*Nathan Jones (NPC)*
Two words come to mind when meeting Nathan Jones for the first time: old money.  To say he is wealthy is somewhat of an understatement.  The Jones family businesses go back a hundred years, and they always seem to be on top of every technological innovation.  Nathan Jones has continued that tradition and he is always seems to be somewhere in any 'Top 100 Wealthiest' polls.  He is also known for donating heavily to various charities, and was up until recently on the board of directors for Power Force 2.  He vacated this position when he decided to form his own meta-human group, primarily dedicated to resolving local issues that are too small for PF2 to handle.  His other motivation for the group is a little more selfish - to find his long-missing daughter.  Though exact details on what happened two years ago is somewhat sketchy, it is the single goal that drives Nathan to get up in the morning.  He knows his daughter is alive, and one day - he will find her.  And now, he is one step closer with the formation of a meta-human team under his employment.
*Known Abilities:* None.

*"Hacker" (NPC)
Real Name: *Unknown
Hacker is a youngish (approximately 19 years of age) man that seems to exist solely in Nathan Jones rather advanced computer system.  When they were installed and powered on in late 1999, Hacker made his presence known to Nathan rather quickly (and rather rudely, but they don't talk much about their first meeting).  He has no memory of his past before he 'woke up' in Nathan's computer.  He does state that he vaguely remembers 'living' and of 'parents' - and does not think that he is any type of Artificial Intelligence.  Nathan has purchased a couple of rather expensive projectors that allow Hacker to physically appear, but it is nothing more than a semi-transparent hologram, and he can only appear near the computer itself.  Though his history is unclear, Hacker has already shown himself to be a great help to the team.
*Known Abilities:  *Interacts with computers and computers connected to the internet at the speed of thought

*"Edge" 
Real Name:* Daniel Tradis
As a youth, Daniel practiced self-defense with a local sensei.  At the behest of his master, Daniel signed up for a research project that would measure his reaction time, physical stats, etc.  What Daniel didn't know was that the project was actually funded by a scientific branch of the US military.  As with many things, the US military wanted a piece of the meta-human pie.  They have tried time and gain to create their own meta-humans with various and usually unpredictable results.  The research project was just that - but organized by various unethical elements that sometimes find positions of authority in the military.  During one examination, Daniel was injected with a complex serum ("Nothing more than a vitamin shot, son.") and was surprised to see that his reaction time, strength, and running speed all increased to beyond human levels.  The military brass were pleased, and further testing was done.  A few others saw the same types of increases, but never as much as Daniel (later, it was determined that Daniel most likely is a latent low-level mutant, and his powers were in some way activated by the serum).  Daniel spent some time working for the military but quickly learned that the structure life was not for him.  He purposefully began to fail certain tests, and within a number of months he was passed on by the brass as a 'failure'.  Within a year of leaving, Daniel opened up his own dojo. Recently, he has began to have some financial problems, and so decided he might use his knowledge of martial arts and mutant abilities to better use. For whatever reason, Edge was not accepted by Power Force.  But when the call came from Nathan Jones, he had two words to say: "Hell yes."
*Known Abilities:  *Increased reflexes, speed, toughness; limited ability to detect anything/anyone that may wish him harm.

*"Poltergeist"
Real Name: *Jane Doe (real name unknown)
A young and attractive woman with a fascinating past, Poltergeist is what most metaphisiologists would call a 'telekinetic'.  She can lift an object that weighs hundreds of pounds with her mind alone - including her own body (she has been clocked flying at over 60 mph).  Her life (or better put, her memories) begin at the age of 10 - and no matter what type of hypnosis or alternative means of recovering memories is used, she can never recall anything before she was found in an alley deep in East Los Angeles.  She went from foster home to foster home, until finally finding parents that were more interested in the child then in the money that came with them.  Over the years, Jane realized that things *happen* when she got angry or upset.  At first she thought it was a spirit, ghost or poltergeist.  But eventually she realized it was _her_ that was doing it.  Knowing this, she began to practice, and eventually could use the ability at will.  She told her parents, who became a source of strength and support for her (and they have remained that way to this day, although her mom constantly complains that her uniform is 'too tight').  When she reached the age of 15, she joined a short-lived teenage meta-human group known as Young Justice.  They received an initial wave of positive press, but it died down rather quickly.  They had some successes, but eventually the teenagers grew into adults, and as such things happen - they all moved on.  Jane herself became a writer, and focused on the one thing that she is truly interested in - the Occult.  Despite her some-of-the-time day job, Jane felt the need to use her abilities for a greater good than just to get cans of tomato sauce from a top shelf.  She applied to Power Force, but due to the unpredictable nature of her power, she was rejected.  When Nathan Jones made his offer, Jane thought about it for a few days and finally accepted.
*Known Abilities:*Telekinetic - can lift objects including herself with pure willpower; can project powerful blasts of telekinetic force; can hamper a foes movement by telekinetically solidifying the air around them.

*"BioLogic"
Real Name: *Dr. Lucian Alexander Darwin
Lucian was an exceptionally gifted child, and received his first degree in microbiology from MIT at the age of 18.  He continued to educate himself, and at one point was considered one of the top three biochemical scientists in the US.  He became obsessed with the theories of evolution (he himself is a distant relation to the first scientist to posit the theory of evolution, Charles Darwin).  Things began to sour for him in his mid-twenties when he began to develop a reputation for unethical behavior - a few animal rights activists had even acquired some proof of wrong-doing in his labs (though nothing ever came of this).  Dr. Darwin ignored all of this, but when he was 30, tragedy struck.  An enhanced animal escaped from confinement and killed 3 of his co-workers - including a woman that Lucian had recently become engaged to.  Despondent, Dr. Darwin turned himself in to the authorities.  The trial and subsequent justice were speedy - he was sentenced to 12 years in prison.  He served his time and left prison a changed man.  He once more turned to science, but instead experimented on himself.  He succeeded - beyond his wildest dreams.  He engineered some type of organism that bonded to him, and seemed to actually alter his DNA while he was in contact with it.  It seemed to give him abilities far beyond a normal man - abilities that seemed to almost be *meta-human*.  Though he is an older man, Dr. Darwin decided he would try to join Power Force to not only test out his abilities, but also to please his seemingly ever-present parole officer.  He was of course rejected for 'undisclosed reasons' - but when Nathan Jones made his offer, Dr. Darwin accepted with glee.
*Known Abilities:  *Greatly increased strength and durability; symbiotic suit allows for Dr. Darwin to 'stretch' his appendages.

*"Steel Scorpion"
Real Name: *Jackson 'Jack' Thomas
Jackson Thomas is the youngest son of  Wendle Thomas and Emily Thomas. The Thomas' came from old money and great things were expected of the new generation of Thomas lads. For Abraham Thomas, Jack's older brother, great things were almost common place. Abe graduated High School and University with honors and was class valedictorian. He joined the air force and quickly moved up the ranks to become a test pilot. Abe was also recruited by NASA and, to date, has the record for the most time spent on space walks for any astronaut.   "And then there's Jack..."  This last particular sentence is probably the most used line to describe Jack, by his parents at least. Jack was always the average son. He was good in sports (but not great) and he got good grades in school (but not great). There was one class however where Jack excelled. Science opened Jack to a universe of possibilities. Truth to tell science (and comic books) were the real reason Jack did not excel in his other classes. His distraction and daydreaming swept him far away from "Straight A Abe" and his family.  At UCLA, Jack was consumed with radical ideas in the field of robotics and human augmentation. His teachers believed he was a little too consumed and a little too radical. Jack dropped out of  school in his second year. This was a crushing blow to Wendle Thomas. No Thomas had ever failed or, worse yet, quit! At seeing his fathers disappointment Jack asked to become part of the research group at one of his fathers West coast robotics companies. Wendle agreed, basically writing his son off. No bother though, there was always Abe.  But Jackson was not interested in simply surfing his life away and running to California to run away from his problems. Jack had found his true destiny in a TV commercial. PF2 was looking for new members. He could be a hero. A super hero. Abe wasn't a super hero. It may be an immature reason, but what would his family say if they knew he was a part of PF2? All he needed was to create a power suit like that clown Blacksmith. Heck, if Blacksmith got that kind of attention just imagine when "The Steel Scorpion" burst on to the scene.  Jack did create his suit in record time, with a lot of help from his assistant, Sylvia Hunter. And although not as powerful as he had first imagined it worked remarkably well. The only real problem that the board at Power Force 2 had was with the bitter, brash young man in the fabulous suit. They thanked Jack cordially and politely (just the same way his brother always gave him consolation) and asked him to come back next time. but with or without PF2 Jack is determined to be a super hero. Nathan Jones sees his potential, and Jack won't let him down.
*Known Abilities:  *Fairly strong, durable; can climb walls with suits' claws; can project beams of coherent light from tail cannon.
_"Steel Scorpion" by Dan Burton_

*Arsenal
Real Name: *AA-03
It could be said that Arsenal is a big man, but that would be somewhat incorrect.  Over 65% of his body has been replaced with the next gen of cybernetics - by whom and for what purpose is as yet unknown.  He carries a rather unique gun that uses a variety of exotic ammunition.  This gun is also in someway linked directly to his brain, giving him frightening accuracy.  *** History and further information currently redacted - waiting on player to send it to me! ***

The Crimster


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 4, 2002)

Yay, finally a Champions story!  Even better, a well written and clearly plotted Champions story.  Looks like a great premise and solid characters, and I don't doubt you'll get a lot of great feedback from this board.  

Good luck,
Lazybones


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 5, 2002)

Always good to see a Champions story.  The base Champions world is easy to run in, some set villains like Viper and Dr. Destroyer but plenty of white space to fill in.  Power Force sounds like your general Avengers type team with franchising to other cities.

The backgrouds are generally good, it's fun how you can usually tell why someone was turned down.  "Poltergeist" 
 sounds like she'd fit in with Power Force pretty well once she gets her powers sorted out (buy of the activation roll?)  "BioLogic" seems like a good Doc Sampson type with ongoing ethical issues as well as being an ex-con, easy to see why PF turned him down.   I wonder is the symbiote is HIO or a focus.  "Steel Scorpion" was excellent, classic four color background that brought out the anger and other personal issues that would keep him out of PF.  Not really sure about "Edge", never got a feel for Daniel-san at all, no real reason why he'd be taken into a military program, have millions spent on him, then just be cut loose and no apparent reason why he'd even want to be a superhero beyond "Show me the money."

I look forward to seeing how this develops.


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 5, 2002)

Ugh.  For some reason one of the characters did not make it into the listing.  I've edited the above, but here it is in summary.


Arsenal
Real Name: AA-03
It could be said that Arsenal is a big man, but that would be somewhat incorrect.  Over 65% of his body has been replaced with the next gen of cybernetics - by whom and for what purpose is as yet unknown.  He carries a rather unique gun that uses a variety of exotic ammunition.  This gun is also in someway linked directly to his brain, giving him frightening accuracy.  *** History and further information currently redacted - waiting on player to send it to me! ***

The Crimster


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 5, 2002)

*Issue #1 - Part 1*

Issue #1 - Part 1 -_"Birth of a Team"_

///Begin Report 04.20.2001 08.00.00 GMT

Greetings, hello, bonjour.  I am Hacker, at your service.  The following reports is my personal electronic journal of sorts, detailing everything that goes on in my weird existence.  Specifically, this e-journal is going to be concerning the group of meta-humans that recently entered my life.  The most exciting thing to happen in my neck of the woods since... errr... I was turned on. *>>> insert smiley emoticon here <<<*

What there is to know about me is pretty simple.  I *think* I'm about 19 years old, but I don't really exist other than in a digital sense.  I'm the real Ghost in the Machine, ha-ha.  But I'm no ghost, and I'm not one of those scary AI's.  I _was_ a kid once, I remember something about that... But not much more.  Not until the geeks at Omni-Data turned on Nate's computer (that's what I call the high and mighty Nathan Jones - what's he going to do, fire me??).  It was like waking up.  I can't really describe for you what it's like to live digitally - to have the world of 0000's and 1111's at your command.  Sure, I can see your world, through Nate's security camera's, through all those cam's on the web and I CAN SEE YOU NOW.  Ok, just kidding.  But that's me in a nutshell.  If you want to know more, then pay attention to this e-journal. *>>> insert winking emoticon here <<<*

Two months ago, Nate brought in the meta-humans.  An interesting group, let me tell you.  I had known about them for weeks before - heck, I did a lot of the record-searching to find out the good stuff on 'em (and there's a lot!).  But it was kind of cool to see them in the flesh.  They of course didn't know about me, but they soon found out.  *>>> insert evil_chuckle.wav here <<<  *Sure - they were nervous, looking around at Nate's mansion.  Oh, did I forget to tell you how rich the guy is?  He's got two gymnasiums and his own zip code.  Ok, I'm kidding about the zip code thing, but sheesh.  It sits just above the Hollywood sign in Los Angeles, and most of the surrounding mountain is his, too.  Two pools, 60 rooms, 35 caretakers, and around-the-clock security team.  You get the picture.  Or if not, here you go: *>>> insert NatesRichHouse.jpg here <<< * Nice, eh?

So anyway, they came in two months ago, knowing only that they are starting on a new meta-human team.  Nate smiled, shook their hands, and introduced them to Colonel Parks.  Let me sum up Colonel Parks this way:  Retired ex-military, hard-nosed, drill sgt. type that has never met a meta-human that impressed him.  He's trained the best (Power Force 1 and 2 have utilized his services before).  It's this guy who shows teams how to be *teams*.  Sure, this guy Edge can run for hundreds of miles - but the good ole' Colonel attached 50 pound weights to his legs and _then_ told him to run.  Poltergeist can lift things with her _mind_, but can she lift things while the Colonel yells in her ear at full volume, telling her what a maggot she is? (answer: Yes, she can - but that only made Colonel Parks scowl more).

I watched this through the security cameras, and I was impressed, of course I was more impressed when after 2 months this group tried to break into *my* systems.  Yep, that's right.  All of them - Steel Scorpion, Poltergeist, AA-03, Edge, and BioLogic.  You see, there are few areas that was off limits to them.  The cellar (Nate keeps his wine down there, among other things) Nate's bedroom, and the east wing.  That's where Nate's office and computer systems are.  So color me surprised when I see the group of them standing outside the east wing door late one night after everyone has gone to sleep!  At first, BioLogic tried to send out tendrils from his suit under the door, probably trying to unlock it.  Ewwww.  No go though - the doors here are pretty flush.  AA-03 and Edge went to work on the card reader, rewiring it so it allowed them access.  I could have stopped them there - but I was curious.  So I let them in to Mrs. Finch's office (Mrs. Finch is Nathan's secretary.  An old bird, but smart as a whip).  They fiddled with the files, but apparently decided not to break the locks on them.  Then Edge decided to hack Finch's computer.  This is where I started to have fun.

*** GM NOTE:  In writing up the adventure, it was my intent to say, "Ok, you've trained for two months and now Mr. Jones calls you into a meeting..." Of course, I didn't prepare for my players to say, "Whoah! During that time we search the house late one night... make sure 'Mr. Jones' is on the up and up, and doesn't have any skeletons in his closet."  So I had to ad-lib quite a bit!

This guy Edge is pretty smart for ex-military - he knew about hacking the registry for passwords, so when he found out Finch's password was 'Old Glory' (haha!) he thought he was in.  It didn't work.  He went back into the registry and found that the password was now, "ICU". *>>> insert HackerBowingWithCheers.mov here <<<* That spooked them.  Especially Poltergeist.  They started to look around for cameras (which are plenty, believe me - but only one in Finch's office).  They didn't spot them at first.  But then AA-03 activated his infrared visuals and saw my camera.  Poltergeist smiled and floated a nearby bowl over it and held it there.  Sort of annoying for me, so I decided to play rough.  Next thing they see is the word "Jane" on the monitor.  Poltergeists' first name, of course.  I then animated it to show dripping blood.  I wish I could have seen her face turn white.  (It pays to know a little about people, hehe) I then activated the copier to spit out blank paper.  I even messed with the lights, turning them off and on.  I was having fun, but she wasn't.  "Uhh, guys... I think this place is haunted."  Eventually, they left - not sure what to make of it (me, that is!).

They next went to the cellar.  Nothing too interesting there happened, but Dr. Darwin (BioLogic, for those with 3k of memory) accessed the computerized wine list and looked up the most expensive bottle of wine.  He merely looked at it, though.  Curious.  They all went to bed not too much longer.  I didn't inform Mr. Jones about the 'break-in' - I think it showed them working well as a team, but I don't think it would impress their new employer very much.

Next day, 9am.  The team is in Nathan's large meeting room, sort of spartan, but nicely decorated.  Recessed monitors sat in the mahogany table in front of them.  Nathan was walking back and forth sort of nervously with his custom-made remote control.  Once they were seated, he started.  

*>>> insert transcript.doc here <<<*

“Thank you all for coming.  The past 2 months of watching you train and getting to know you has been an educational experience for me.  And now I think it’s time to get down to business."  Nathan pushes a button on the remote.  The lights dim, and a large image appeared on the far wall from what must be a hidden projector.  The image is of a young woman, in her late teens.  She has dark hair and a brilliant smile.  She also has a strong jaw that probably reminds the team of Nathan.

“This is my daughter, Elizabeth Jones.  This picture was taken last year in Cancun when we were on vacation.  She was 17 in this picture.  As of next week, she is… 19."  Nathan clicks the remote again, and this time the image is of a parking lot, filled with expensive cars.  In the background of the picture, you can see what looks to be a mall or large shopping center.

"She was kidnapped over two years ago by persons unknown while at the local mall with some friends.  It was in this parking lot, in front of over half a dozen witnesses.  There has been no request for ransom, for which I would gladly pay.  There has been no leads generated by the police or the FBI, ever.  Other than the men who abducted her, it is as if... she simply vanished.  

The picture changes again, showing a shot of Power Force 2: Skull, Hotshot, Crimson, Vanguard, Crusader, and The Guardian.  Obviously this was taken before the death of Crimson. 

“Thankfully, as a member of the board that monitors Power Force 2, I was blessed with their assistance in the search for my daughter.  For 4 months they searched for Elizabeth.  For Skull, it was more of a personal mission, as he was quite fond of my daughter.  But it was all for naught.  Even with Vanguard’s telepathic powers…. They found nothing.  Skull continued to search for her on his own time, until the recent shake-up made that quite difficult.  He is a good source of information on her disappearance, by the way.

The picture changes again, to a close-up of Elizabeth when she was approximately 8 years of age.  A much younger looking Mr. Jones is behind her, holding her up in the air.  Both are smiling and laughing.  It is a touching and somewhat sad photo, considering what you now know.

“As any parent, I went through many emotions.  Finally, about a year after her disappearance, I had reached the end of the line for that particular roller coaster and arrived at… acceptance.  It was a tough thing, but I finally accepted she was most likely dead.” Nathan pauses here for a moment.  "And then a wonderful thing happened… or a horrible thing, depending on your point of view.  My phone rang, and it was her.  Elizabeth.  She said seven words, and then the connection was severed.  Here is a tape of that call.  He once more clicks his controller, and the room is filled with the sound of a ringing phone.

“Dad?”
“Elizabeth?!?”
“Dad, help me.”  Her voice sounds pitiful and strained.
“Where are you? Tell me!”
“It’s called Umbr -” <click>

Ethan pauses for a moment, but seems to be in control.  He turns to the group.

“The subsequent renewal of interest in the case did little.  There is no organization called “Umbra” or “Umbrella” of note that we can find.  There were 32 different non-color related leads, but nothing.  There was an Umbrella Corporation lead found, but that was for some child's video game.  Her call did accomplish one thing.  I no longer feared her dead.  Someone has her, and has kept her alive.  But she obviously doesn’t want to be there.

“To make a long story short, she is still missing.  I am still searching.  That is why you are here.  One of the reasons you’re here, to be honest.  I don’t believe that we’re going to be able to find Elizabeth tomorrow, or next week.  Power Force 2 has put their resources to this mystery and come up with nothing.  But it is my main hope and desire for our little group.  In addition, I think we can do some good here in Los Angeles.  PF2 spends most of their time dealing with the entire western United States.  They have little time to watch their own back yard.  That’s the other goal here.  Did you know, that per capita, Los Angeles has more meta-humans than New York?  Of course! This is where the movies are made.  There are few meta-humans who don’t spend at least _some_ time out here.  But just so you know, your missions are not going to be blessed by the government, nor do you work for Arger Enterprises or GenTech.  You work for me.  

<Click> Blurred image of a tall, thin but built man wearing a black leather jacket, and sunglasses.  “This is the meta-criminal known as Trauma, the suspect in several murders and assaults in Los Angeles County.  I want him apprehended for what’s he’s done.  

<Click>  Two images appear, a mug shot of a tough looking black man.  “This is Barry Cambell, aka B-Ball, aka Terror.  So called ring master of east LA Crips, and a meta-human to boot.  He’s organized the gangs into a tight cohesive unit in the past year that could give the mafia a run for its money.  I want him apprehended, too.  

<Click>  Another blurry shot, this of 3 people running towards what must be the camera.  One of them wears what must be a straight jacket.  “Circle of Three.  Three meta-humans, quite powerful.  And from all reports, quite insane.  I want them apprehended, too.  This is just a taste, ladies and gentlemen.  A taste of the job that sits before us.  Too small for PF2, and too big for local law enforcement.  I hope you're up for it.  I'm pretty sure you are.

Enough of that.  Let’s get to our first mission."

*>>> end transcription.doc here <<<*

Ok, that's enough for now.  Next report is going to be *my* meeting with the team, and then their first encounter with Umbra.  Let me summarize their first meeting with these 'keywords': meat products, falling elevators, and gasoline.  Whooo-hooo!

Hacker out.
///End Report 04.20.2001 08.00.03 GMT

The Crimster


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 6, 2002)

Cool.  Looking forward to the first real adventure of the team.  
LB


----------



## Dinkeldog (Feb 6, 2002)

Very nice.  I miss Champions.


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 6, 2002)

Promising start so far.  And I can so imagine the team doing that sort of late night break in to investigate.  Checking out sponsors like that is almost traditional in Champions games.  Can't trust anyone.


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 6, 2002)

Yes, and I should have anticipated it.  But it turned out well - I got to play off of Poltergeist's interest/curiosity in the Occult and slyly introduce Hacker.

The Crimster


----------



## Conjureman (Feb 6, 2002)

*Poltergeist*

Although the fact that Poltergeist is being stalked by a serial killer who ALREADY sends her messages such as "I can see you!" made her response to Hacker's display, most particularly her name dripping blood on the computer screen, a bit more intense than it would have been for run of the mill occult events...

A few notes on Poltergeist...her surname is actually Cohen, taken at about age 13 when she was adopted.  She still has no memory prior to age 10, when she was found malnourished and nearly naked in an alley by police.  She spent the next several months in the hospital where she physically recovered and among other things, learned how to speak.  There was no evidence of physical or sexual trauma, she was never found on any missing person's reports, and she did not show as a mutant on genetic tesing so to this day her history and the origin of her telekinetic powers remain a complete mystery. 

Her fascination with the occult is really an extension of that mystery...the first name she learned for the odd telekinetic manifestations around her was "poltergeist phenomena" from a book she found in her junior highschool library called "Strange and Unexplained Phenomena."

Even her entrance into the super hero business was motivated by trying to understand who and what she is.  She initially joined "Young Justice" because one of the members, Claire Voyant, had psychic powers.  She had hoped Claire may be able to tell her something of her past where other means had failed but Claire sensed nothing from Jane before age 10.  As Claire said that day "It's like you didn't exist before the night they found you in the alley."

Her continuation as a super hero is not altogether altruistic, either.  She recently began to receive threatening and intrusive letters and phone messages from a man that the FBI have identified as likely to be the serial killer, Desaad.  Desaad has never been seen, but the evidence seems to indicate that he perhaps has telepathic meta powers of his own.  And the messages Poltergeist receives makes it clear that he can invade her privacy with impunity (one particularly frightening letter included photographs of Jane taken while she was showering at her home, as if he had walked straight into her bathroom and photographed her without being noticed), and even worse, imply that he knows the secret to Jane's past.


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 6, 2002)

*Issue #1 - Part 2*

Issue #1 - Part 2 -_"Out of the frying pan..."_

///Begin Report 04.21.2001 21.00.00 GMT

Hacker here.  Computer-generated, living large and in-charge.  You may ask yourself, "Self, why is Hacker writing an e-journal? He's obviously not doing it for Nate."  Well you're right.  I'm doing it for *me*.  You see, I have a history of losing my memory.  And that is simply *not* going to happen again.  This e-journal is saved in several different spots on this system, and some _off-system_.  But don't worry, dear reader - I'm using 1 giga-bit encryption.  Only someone of my awesome powers could break it.  Anywho - here's what happened to the team next:

*****START::

The team sat in the meeting room, listening as their employer, Nathan Jones, explained their first mission.

"As you know, I've been searching for almost 2 years for my daughter, with no leads as to the identity of 'Umbra'.  That may have changed as of yesterday, with something somewhat cryptic.  Listen to this."  Nathan clicked a button on his remote, and a man's voice is heard speaking to someone on the phone.  His voice is husky, with a hint of the south.  The other side of the conversation is not heard - only silence.

"Hey, baby.  What's goin' on, it's Johnnie."
<unknown response>
"Yah, yah... They don't let us make personal calls, but since I have an internet connection, I called you that way.  Stupid Umbra crap."
<unknown response>
"I'll make it up to you, don't worry.  I have Friday off... let's meet at Sharkey's around 9pm, ok?"
<unknown response>
"Good, good.  Oh, by the way, I had to shave my head."
<unknown response>
"Heh.  It looks good.  Don't worry.  You'll see.  Hey, gotta go.  See you on Friday."

Nathan sat down at the head of the meeting table and steepled his fingers.  He looked to be restraining his excitement.  "This is a big break, ladies and gentlemen.  Possibly.  I think the only reason we got this break is that this... 'Johnnie'... did this through the internet.  And we-"

"Excuse me, sir." Said Poltergeist, in a small voice.  "Why don't we hear the other side of the conversation? Seems a little odd...."

Nathan nods.  "Indeed, but rather than me explain it, why don't I introduce you to the sixth member of your team.  Hacker?"

Suddenly the lights dim, and a small compartment opens up in the center of the table.  A click sounds, and an image of light seems to be standing on the table.  He is beautiful, pure perfection, and everyone is in awe.  (What, did you forget that *I* was telling the story...?  Ok, back to the narrative.)

The image is that of a young man - if he was composed of pure light and digitized.  He has spiked hair and a broad smile.

"Hi, guys.  I'm Hacker."  He waves at the group.

Nathan stands up, smiling himself.  "If you think Hacker is an AI - you've seen too many movies about Power Force's base.  Hacker is no AI... Nor is he a ghost.  That we know of."

An uncomfortable silence fills the room, and everyone looks about, eyes slightly downcast.  Someone coughs politely.  The events of last night weigh on their mind.

"Errr, Hello there, Hacker." says Steel Scorpion, his voice deep and metallic.

Hacker turns to him.  "Nice to finally meet you all.  For the first time.  Ever."  The team gives tight smiles.

Nathan, oblivious, turns to the group.  "It's somewhat of a long story, but I'll summarize:  Hacker was 'in' my computer systems when they were turned on.  His memories were apparently wiped clean, and my discreet inquiries to the company that provided the computers were met with blank stares.  But I didn't mind... Hacker and I have become good friends, and I'm hope that all of you will feel the same one day.

"You know..." Steel Scorpion rubbed the lower part of his faceplate, as if thinking deeply.  "I could probably design you a body."

Hacker looks off for a moment, and then back at Poltergeist.  "Well, Janey, it's like this.  I have all sorts of robot programs, spiders and worms out in cyberspace looking for any iterations of 'Umbra'.  I'm also accessing various COMINT and ELINT progs of the NSA, and -"

Nathan coughed. "Errr, Hacker..."

"Right, right.   Anyways, to answer your question, Janey - it's like this.  Sending and receiving calls is a two way street in cyberspace.  I only found this particular file."  Hacker shrugs.

Nathan stands and looks at the team.  "I think it's clear what we must do.  Go to this hangout this Friday night, find 'Johnnie' and find out what we can about Umbra.  Obviously you will be going in as... civilians."

The team talked tactics for the next half an hour.  The plan went from kidnapping Johnnie and interrogating him to asking him politely.  The middle of the road won out - the plan was to blend in with the crowd (with Poltergeist and Steel Scorpion on point) and get Johnnie and his girl drunk.  If that works, either getting him to talk or picking his pocket should be easy.  It was even suggested that the team visit Sharkey's tonight - get the lay of the land, as it were.  Nathan asked Mrs. Finch for her assistance in gathering some 'trashy' clothes.  Sharkey's is not in the best side of town.  Mrs. Finch even offered to apply make-up on Poltergeist, to which she agreed with a hidden shudder.  Mrs. Finch seems to adore sky blue eye make-up.  

The team changed to civilian gear and borrowed Nathan's jeep.  Not a very prestigious team vehicle, but still functional.  Steel Scorpion would have to do without his suit, rendering him powerless if it goes bad.  Edge offered to teach 'Scorpion some self-defense, for times just like this - to which he gratefully accepted.  During the ride, the team realized that they couldn't call AA-03 by that name.  So after a few moments, the group promptly named him Alexander Abrams.  They also decided he should go by a proper name other than 'Double A' - and so 'Arsenal' was born  ("Yes.  That sounds appropriate", replied Arsenal in his monotone voice).

The recon went well.  Sharkey's was indeed a nasty bar.  Filled with smoke and the smell of spilled liquor, the team had little problem blending in.  Jack (Steel Scorpion, of course) and Jane played some pool and made sure to make themselves known to the bartender.  Arsenal and Edge sat in opposite corners, keeping an eye out for anything of interest.  BioLogic attracted the interest of a local barfly, who within a matter of minutes was trying to 'score' off of him (after he told her he was a doctor, her eyes lit up with the possibility of legal prescriptions).  Dr. Darwin, uncomfortable and totally caught off guard, agreed he would help her out.  The barfly seemed ecstatic, and told Dr. Darwin that her boyfriend would be around shortly, who would be interested in buying his 'designer drugs'.

*** GM NOTE:  This was a rather funny scene, actually.  I don't remember the actual reason _why_ Dr. Darwin offered to sell her drugs, but it worked out ok in the end - and even funnier.  

Dr. Darwin excused himself and left the bar, only to return 10 minutes later.  Within a matter of minutes of him entering the bar, the barfly ("Jenny") brought over her boyfriend to meet the good doctor (Meanwhile, the rest of the team watched these unfolding events with much curiosity).  He introduced himself as "Kiko", a hulking brute that looked like a poorly dressed Fabio.

"Let's go out back where we can talk business." said Kiko, showcasing his amazingly yellowed teeth.

Dr. Darwin, seemingly swept up into these events (and looking like nothing less than a confused old man), followed Kiko to the back of the bar.  "So what's up.  Let me see what you got."  Dr. Darwin produced a baggy filled with pills and handed them to the drug-dealer.  "My own formula.  I assure it is of high quality."  

*** GM NOTE:  BioLogic visited the local pharmacy and purchased some Dexatrim and put them in a baggy.  Now that I think of it, his motives were a mash of A) trying to make a contact in the bar to possibly help with Johnnie and B) hoping to wean the poor girl off of whatever horrible drugs she was taking.  I'm hoping the player will post here to illuminate me. =)

Kiko examined the drugs and started to get upset.  "These look like Dexatrim!".  It was at this point that Edge decided to find out what his team-mate was up to.  Kiko didn't like Edge jumping into his business, and began to get surly.  "Stay out of my business, punk."

"It is my business."  The lack of reasoning behind what business it was of Edge's only infuriated Kiko - who didn't like how this was going down.  He pulled a gun and threatened Edge, who seemed nonplussed.  Confused, Kiko decided this business was too weird for him - and decided to leave (but not before threatening Dr. Darwin for wasting his time).  Dr. Darwin looked to Edge a little shame-faced, and did not explain.  They returned to the bar, and soon the entire group left Sharkey's, their recon complete.

The team spent Friday in training, until around 7pm.  Then they changed clothes and prepared to meet Johnnie.  With no problem or fanfare they arrived at the bar and took their places.  Arsenal was now with Steel Scorpion and Poltergeist, and began to drink beer to blend in ("A curious blend of tastes. I must drink more.").  Dr. Darwin sat in a corner, trying to avoid anyone's gaze.  Within moments, a large man walked in, with a military style buzz cut.  Any question of his identity was removed when a woman jumped up and yelped, "Johnnie!!"  They embraced and sat at the bar.

Poltergeist made the first move.  She accidentally bumped into him (feeling a gun stuck in the waistband of his jeans) and immediately apologized.  She offered to buy him a beer - to which he accepted with a grunt.  One beer turned into a half-dozen, and soon Johnnie was playing pool with Jane and Jack.  Arsenal stayed at the bar, occasionally making louder and louder remarks about the various types of beer he was drinking.

After an almost an even dozen beers, Johnnie began to loosen up, and even let slip where he worked - but nothing on Umbra ("Sort of a security comp'ny for a meat-packin' place in Compton.")  He also offered to try and get Jack a job there.  Jane took the more direct route, and after a failed use of her powers (sending Johnnie sprawling!) she managed to pick his pocket.  Johnnie took his girl and left, as did the team.

Once back in the jeep, the team found a keycard - with no identifying marks.  Bringing it back to Nathan's house, the team made their report to Nathan and Hacker.  Hacker examined the card, and stated he would be able to produce five likenesses of it by the next day.  Hacker also found out that the only meat packing business in Compton is 'Tucker's Meats' - a good start for the investigation.

The next day, the team assembled in full gear.  BioLogic brought along his own white lab coat - knowing that it may be a suitable disguise for a meat-packing plant.  Nathan reminded them that what they are investigating may _not_ have anything to do with his daughter's disappearance - so he asked them to use prudence and discretion.  The team agreed, of course. * >>> insert LaughingHysterically.wav here <<<*

Once at the site, the team scoped out the place and realized it was pretty much like what it appeared to me - a meat-packing plant.  Trucks from various super markets came and went, dropping off or picking up.  The team quickly made up a plan.  Dr. Darwin would stop off at the local Ralph's grocery store and complete his disguise.  He would infiltrate from the back.  Edge would sneak into the front, where the administration offices are (which were closed on the weekend).  His skill with security systems would work well here.  The rest of the team would serve as back-up, ready to jump out of the jeep and assist if necessary.

Dr. Darwin stopped off at the meat department, and decided that his lab coat was _too_ white.  So grabbing some steaks and squeezing the blood out of them, Dr. Darwin decided to apply it liberally to the front of his coat.  The store butcher stopped midstride, staring at the good Doctor.  "Errr... Can I help you...??"  BioLogic looks up, and then sees the butcher's white hard hat.  "Yes.  May I buy your hat?"

**** GM NOTE:  If you can imagine the scene, then you must know how funny this was.  All of us were busting a gut, and I'm beginning to think that Dr. Lucian Darwin is not exactly sane...

The butcher barely had time to shake his head when Dr. Darwin used his suit's stretching capability to grab the hat off of the man's head and drop a $5 dollar bill in front of him.  Then he took off running.  No one stopped him, and the butcher was too stunned to cry out.

Once back at the plant, the team took their places.  Edge easily bypassed the front security, and began to poke around, finding nothing.  BioLogic, bloody coat and hard hat, blended in quite well.  All was quiet up at the front, and Edge waved the rest of the team in.  Further searching revealed a locker room, empty except for a dozen white coats in various levels of cleanliness.  The team each donned one, except for Steel Scorpion (it would be difficult to hide the tail under it, obviously).  Arsenal, using his infrared vision, spotted what must be a recessed door in the back of the locker room.  Almost leaving Dr. Darwin behind, they descended.

**** GM NOTE:  Almost as in, "Yah, let's just leave him up here."  Though the Doctor was having fun watching the meat get processed, they decided to bring him along with them.

Behind the recessed door, they found an elevator.  Using the key cards, it activated and began to descend.  The team agreed that this was... unusual for a meat-packing plant.  They most likely have found their mysterious organization.  Within moments, they arrived.  Empty steel corridors greeted them, and their boots made loud echoes.  Investigating further, they found a glass door leading to what appeared to be an office, complete with a desk and chairs.  They saw a figure behind the desk, seemingly bent over and struggling with something.  The team opened the door and entered.  The man looked up, surprised.  With a squawk, he was suddenly lifted in the air by Poltergeist's telekinesis.  Edge stepped forward and glared at the man.  "What is this place?"  But the man was of no help - he refused to answer their questions.  Just as the team was about to get 'rougher'  - they spotted someone walking by.  It was a man dressed in some type of black uniform with blue highlights and an unusual insignia on his chest (later, it was thought to be the Greek symbol for 'Epsilon').  He wore a helmet with a protruding mike, and held a large rifle.  He stared back at them, surprised.  And began to lower his gun.

With the speed of thought, Edge darted to the glass door.  With a graceful side-kick, he drove his foot _through_ the door and into the man's stomach, sending him against the back wall.  His uniform was padded however - possibly with a thin layer of kevlar.  Poltergeist dropped the man she was holding, and wrapped him up with invisible telekinetic arms that held him fast.  BioLogic shot one of his tendrils above Edge's head, but it failed to hit the uniformed man, only dent the opposite wall.  Arsenal drew his Smart Gun, fired, and missed.  Steel Scorpion moved near the door, unable to get a shot off due to Edge.  Edge moved a step closer and tried to drive a high-speed fist into the man's solar plexus, but surprisingly, the man ducked and Edge hit only air.  Rather than fire on obviously superior foes, the man did the only sensible thing - call for backup.  Right after that, Arsenal's bullet impacted on his chest - and exploded into a quickly-hardening sheath that seemed to immobilize the man.  He fell to the ground with a grunt.  That's when the team heard a soft feminine voice over a loudspeaker.

“Intrusion alert, Intrusion alert.  Cell integrity may have been compromised.  Initiate Security Sweep level 2.  Activate Resources."

This repeated over and over.  The team looked at each other, fearing what was about to happen.

*** GM NOTE:  I thought they'd penetrate a bit further before this happened, but as you can probably see, the first combat did NOT go well for the team.  I almost thought a single 75 pt agent would take all of them out.  They had *bad* dice luck this adventure.  But it suited what they were - a group of relatively inexperienced meta's.

The team spilled out into the corridor to see small red lights flashing.  A full scale alarm had sounded.  Just at that moment, another man, dressed similarly, came around the corner, gun at the ready.  Before he could do anything, the lightning-quick Edge moved next to him and delivered a snap kick to the man's face, sending him sprawling.  The other members of the team moved over to him to, anxious to disable him quickly.  Poltergeist telekinetically lifted his helmet from his head, insuring he would not be calling for help.  But it was too late.  The Resources had arrived.

Walking towards the group from a nearby corridor appeared a thin man with a completely bald head and hawkish nose.  He wore a similar uniform to the guards, but was obviously thinner.  He frowned at the gawking team and sniffed.  He began to raise a small handset to his mouth.  The team immediately launched into him with fists and telekinetic blows.  To their shock, all seemingly pass right through him!  The man doesn't even flinch, but does raise the radio to his mouth.  "Correction, they're in Section 32.  Ego, Livid, Pulse and Feral, please respond."  Then he just stood there, arms folded, looking at the group in a nervous sort of way.

The team ignored the seemingly untouchable man, and finished off the guard before he can crawl away.  Suddenly, the sound of heavy feet echo down the corridor.  The team looks up and sees a large woman walking their way with determination on her face.  She is perhaps 7 to 8 feet tall, and thick - with muscles that would make a professional wrestler envious.  Her skin is a pitch black, as is her eyes and hair.  Small pinpricks of light can be seen - the effect is that of staring at a night sky.  "You've made a BIG mistake coming here..."  Edge glares at the woman, bounces on the balls of his feet for a moment, and settles into a fighting stance.  She will obviously not be a push-over like the guard.  Steel Scorpion raises his tail and sends a bolt of energy straight at the meta-human.  She does nothing to avoid it, but her only response is a grunt.  Arsenal raises his gun and fires, his attack doing little more.  The woman continues to walk forward, confidence on her face, cracking her knuckles.  At that moment, Poltergeist, floating above the group, cloak flapping around her, makes her move.  The woman suddenly stops and looks down, her smile faltering.  "Wha-?? I can't move.  I can't MOVE!"  She continues to struggle, to no effect.  Steel Scorpion and Arsenal continue to fire on her, while Edge stands back with a smirk on his face.

Suddenly, Arsenal adjusts his aim to fire at... the back of Steel Scorpion's head.  His finger begins to close on the trigger, and his arm begins to shake.  Steel Scorpion is oblivious to it, so intent is he on firing at the large woman.  A voice comes from behind the group.  "Ahhh, this must be the intruders.  Away with you Ghost, you can do nothing more here."  Coming towards the group is another man, looking very similar to the first.  Bald, and with a very prominent nose.  Most likely a brother (if not a twin).  The man known as Ghost sinks into the floor, saying, "Yes, Ego."   Ego turns to Arsenal, and seems perturbed that he is able to resist him.  Suddenly, Edge is there, and does a roundhouse kick that spins Ego in mid-air, landing on his posterior with a broken nose.  "You... dare?!?"  Arsenal's gun fires, and strikes Ego in the shoulder, causing him to yelp and pain and sending him sliding back a few feet.  He glares at the group, and then suddenly.... vanishes.  But his voice can be heard.  "Feral, Pulse, where are you!!"

As if in answer, a figure bounds into the corridor.  The team immediately thinks of some type of man-wolf, but the purring growl coming from it seems more cat-like.  Edge and BioLogic move over to attack.

Meanwhile, the large woman has begun to get frustrated - and begins to pound the floor, shouting almost incoherently.  Her fists are buckling the floor, walls, and ceiling - dirt begins to spill into the corridor.  Her skin has begun to turn white - the small pin pricks of light growing and eclipsing the black.  The air begins to waver about her, much like an asphalt road in the middle of summer.  This must be Livid.

Edge jumps at Feral, aiming a fist at her head.  But she is just as fast, and ducks under his blow, and ripping up at him with her claws.  Edge is caught off guard and thrown back.  He looks down at his stomach to see his costume ripped open, and blood begins to seep out of what must be a large wound.  BioLogic moves forward, forgetting that his suit allows him to attack from afar.  Feral takes advantage of this, and attacks once more with her claws.  BioLogic staggers to one knee as the cat-like creature shreds the front of his symbiotic suit.  

Despite repeated blasts of energy from both Steel Scorpion and Arsenal, Livid refused to give up, her fists denting the walls as she continued to scream in rage and demand to be set free. Realizing that his tail cannon and the cyborg’s gun were not enough, Steel Scorpion leapt over Arsenal, using his claws to scurry along the ceiling and drop in front of Livid.  Livid screamed in rage, still hampered by Poltergeist’s telekinetic interference and swung but her fist found only air.  Steel Scorpion responded in kind, raking his claws against the massive woman’s torso.  Livid cried out again, but this time in pain rather than rage, and slumped to the ground unconscious.

With Steel Scorpion engaging Livid, Poltergeist dropped her telekinetic field from the woman and spun to help with Feral.  BioLogic and Edge continued to engage the cat creature, but she proved too agile and fast for them.  Time and again, their blows failed to land while Feral struck at them with her claws.  Before Poltergeist could do anything about Feral, Ego reappeared only meters away.  She quickly turned on the mentalist and struck at him with a bolt of pure telekinetic force.  He staggered to his knees, nose bloodied, stunned by the assault.  Poltergeist moved in to finish him off, but Ego vanished again, using his telepathic powers to render the heroes’ brains unable to perceive him.  

They have no time to celebrate, as Feral is literally tearing up the rest of the team.  Poltergeist misses with a telekinetic ram.  BioLogic wearily gets to his feet, but misses, his fist crunching into a nearby wall, denting it.  Feral begins to purr and lick her fingers, tasting the blood she has spilled.  She says nothing, but continues to both growl and purr at the team.  Now the team is on the defensive, for Feral is too quick for them and her attacks are deadly.  Just as it looks like BioLogic is going to knock her for a loop, a bolt of sizzling energy hits him, sending him flying into the wall, unconscious.

"Now don't play with your food, dear Feral.  Kill them!"  A man flies out of one of the nearby corridor.  This must be Pulse.  He wears a similar outfit to the others, but he is covered in a sheath of crackling white energy.  He comes to a halt over the body of BioLogic and smirks.  "You're too old for this game, gramps.  Give it up while you can."  He then turns to the rest of the group, occupied by Feral.  A smile lights up his eyes.

But Feral makes a tactical mistake, and leaves herself open.  Arsenal takes advantage, and fires his entangle bullet.  It hits, and a yowling Feral hits the ground, unable to free herself.  

Pulse, a bit taken aback, nonetheless feels confident in his own power.  He readies a bolt of energy that will sear the corridor, and leave nothing but bits of bone and tattered costumes.  It never happens.  BioLogic, not truly out, rears his mighty fist back and struck at Pulse.  A loud crunch can be heard, and Pulse is thrown to the roof of the corridor, where another loud snapping sound is heard.  He falls to the ground unmoving, a thin stream of blood leaking from his mouth.  BioLogic rises unsteadily.  "I thought..."  He is interrupted as the feminine voice speaks once more.

"Confirmed Intrusion alert.  Cell integrity has been compromised.  Lockdown sequence initiated.  Begin shutdown.”

Edge turned to the team.  "That doesn't sound good."

As one, the team runs into the small office where this all started.  The bespectacled man was still there, telekinetically held by Poltergeist.

"What does that mean??" asked Poltergeist.

The man merely smiles and says, "It means that very shortly these corridors will be filled with a rather noxious nerve gas.  Those who work here are injected regularly with the antidote.  I can't say the same for you!"  He then began to laugh, as if enjoying a good joke with friends.

Almost without words, the team looked at each other began to move out.  But once at the elevator, waving their cards only caused a clicking sound.  That's when they began to smell something akin to burning chestnuts.  Whitish gas was seeping into the corridors from hidden vents.  The group began to pull at the elevator doors, almost in a panic.  BioLogic slid his tentacles in between the two doors and *flexed*.  The doors crumpled easily, and the team spilled into the elevator shaft.  It reached up into darkness, only occasionally split by slivers of light.  Steel Scorpion began to climb the sides, his claws digging into the metal easily.  "Come on!"  Poltergeist, with only a moment's hesitation, suddenly rose into the air - as did Arsenal, Edge, and BioLogic.

As they began to literally fly upwards, below they can hear what sounds like harsh screams... As if someone was clawing at their throat.

That's when they see the quickly falling elevator.

Though it is hundreds and hundreds of feet above them, it is falling fast.  Apparently, in lock-down mode the elevator is dropped - crushing anyone trying to escape by climbing up the sides.

Bolts of energy from Steel Scorpion and bullets from BioLogic tear up the underside of the elevator as it descends.  Edge can do nothing, and all of Poltergeists concentration is taken up with keeping the rest of the group aloft.

The underside of the elevator takes some damage, but it keeps coming.  Just before it hits, at the last possible second - BioLogic stretches his suit as far as it can possibly go - and hits the elevator with enough force to dent a tank.  Predictably, the elevator shatters all around them.  Poltergeist's telekinetic shield deflects most of the debris that hurtles towards her, and Steel Scorpion's claws manage to keep him clinging - but  everyone else begins to free fall to the bottom of the shaft - now filled with a layer of white gas.

Thinking quickly, BioLogic spreads his arms out and grows a few tentacles, attaching himself to the walls, however ungracefully.

But before Edge and Arsenal can hit, Poltergeist regains her senses and begins to plummet herself - at full speed.  She telekinetically yanks them up, just before they hit bottom.  Everyone takes a deep breath, and continues the flight upwards to freedom.

They arrive back in the locker room, again deserted.  An alarm is sounding in the distance, but the group is almost too tired to hear.  They stagger out into the plant, and notice that the fire sprinklers have turned on.  Water is everywhere, drenching the machines, the meat, and them.  That's when they realize it's not water... it's gasoline.  

*This* is what they mean by shutdown.

The team bolts out of the plant, just as a loud click can be heard from behind them.  A loud *WHUMP* can be heard, and the heroes feel a warm hand almost push them along, and then they feel the heat as the plant literally explodes.  No one can be seen - the workers have all apparently run off.  Sirens can be heard in the distance.  Rather than try and explain the story to the police and the fire department, the team piles into the jeep and takes off.

Once back at Nathan's, they stumble into his office and give a report.  Nathan listens to all of it with a small smile.

"This is it, then.  It's all been worth it.  All this time... and we've hit on something, I know it.  It's like the tip of the iceberg.  But I'm worried about what we may find underneath.  I don't think it will be pretty."

Nathan then stands and shakes the hands of his new team.

"Good job.  All of you.  Of course, I'll need all of this in report form.  I'll have Mrs. Finch send the paperwork to your rooms.  I need details, ladies and gentlemen.  Leave nothing out."  The team began to walk out, tired and dreading the coming deluge of paperwork more than any foe they've yet faced.

"Oh, and by way," says Nathan, with a big grin.  "Do me a favor.  Go take a shower.  All of you smell like a Mobil station."

******END::

And that's it.  Pretty cool stuff that happened to them, I think.  Ok, I wasn't the hero in this one.  They were.  And I think Mr. Jones has quite the team in his hands.  Yes, indeed.

///End Report 04.21.2001 21.00.04 GMT


----------



## Conjureman (Feb 6, 2002)

*Nice!*

Excellent work and well written!  Good job.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Feb 7, 2002)

Very nice.  Something new to keep me checking in every day.


----------



## Darwineffect (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Issue #1 - Part 2*

.


----------



## Conjureman (Feb 8, 2002)

*Putting the "mad" in mad scientist*

Well, we can put all questions about whether or not Dr. Lucian Alexander AKA BioLogic is insane to rest...I think we just got the answer in a resounding yes!!!

That was funnier than hell by the way.  

The only sad thing is that with Crimster's text and your comments the post is waaaay too long  :-(  The moderators will most likely remove it due to length.  Could you edit it save your comments for posterity but eliminate the text you didn't comment directly on?  That might save it from being the longest single bulletin board post in history!


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, I'm going to have to agree here.

Funny, funny funny! It made me cry at work.  =)

BUT.... It is way too long.  Can you cut that and save it, Dr. Darwin?  I'm sure we want to save that puppy.

(and to be honest, I'd love for you to lampoon the rest of the adventures - maybe in private email among the group?)

The Crimster


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 8, 2002)

*THE HACKER FILES*

///Begin Report 04.21.2001 21.06.00 GMT

Occasionally, I'm going to drop some data here about the world I live in.  Including my personal 'take' on things, of course.  Little bits here, little bytes there.  Notes on the good guys, the bad guys, the folks on TV and things in history I want to remember.  So here's my first entry, on two of the most famous meta-humans in the 'States, and one local fellow that's a bit odd.

*THE HACKER FILES*

*Blacksmith* - Originally, the hero known as Blacksmith kept a secret, private life that few knew of.  In 1996, after a failed romance with the vigilante/some time criminal known as Blue Jay, Blacksmith revealed his secret identity on the Oprah show (garnering that show's highest ratings).  He was actually Aaron Smith, an electronics engineer of then-limited note.  Not only did he reveal his identity, Aaron spoke of his recent addiction with prescription medication, and how it effected his life as a meta-hero.  His book, "The True Abyss", was a best-seller soon after.  He has since gone on to greater fame and fortune, but remains one of the most down-to-earth heroes.  Blacksmith's powers are purely in his suit - a wonder of modern engineering and electronics.  He can generate powerful bolts of plasma energy, protect himself with an quantum-energy field that can deflect a tank shell, and lift almost 15 tons.  Blacksmith's greatest foe is the aptly named Mechassassin - the two have tangled a dozen times in the last 10 years, and there has never been a clear victor.
** *Hacker's Notes:*  Good guy.  Leader of Power Force 1 in New York.  I did a brief scan on his name and correlated it to Vault records, and he has the highest rate of incarcerating the bad guys than anyone.  Stickler for the rules, from what I hear.  Smart guy, too.  The mainframe here at Nate's was purchased from his company, and it's nice and room, let me tell ya.  One day I'd like to meet him.  Maybe Nate can hook me up? 
***Hacker's Threat Level:  8.72.*  Blacksmith's suit is of the highest tech, and records indicate there are few things he cannot do with it.  His only weakness might be an over-dependence on the suit - but I hear he wears it almost all the time (Ewwwww).

*Jericho - *A loner meta-human in the wilds of Los Angeles, Jericho is somewhat of an enigma.  He has an amazing capability to show up at crime scenes, sometimes before they happen (thus it is suspected he has some type of precognitive ability).  He fights in hand-to-hand combat, and is obviously well-trained in martial arts.  What is unusual is that Jericho is usually accompanied by a tall figure cloaked in some type of black energy - but he never speaks or interferes.  It has been reported that on at least two occasions, Jericho has attacked the figure (to no visible effect), usually just after he intercepts whatever criminals he is after.  The exact relationship between the two is as yet unknown.
** *Hacker's Notes:*  Increased strength, speed, etc.  What factory do they churn these guys out at?  (Seriously though - I wonder if he has any relation to Edge?)  I've run his 'nemesis' through my systems, and come up with a couple of close matches, but nothing concrete.  He's about as fast as Edge, but with a lot more experience.  There's a video circulating on the internet that has audio of Jericho cursing at his shadow with some pretty foul language.  Interesting.
** *Hacker's Threat Level:  5.60.*  I've seen him hit (via that same video) a concrete wall and crack it.  Strong, but not that durable.  In an encounter with The Pusher, Jericho threw himself off of a building and ended up limping away (didn't show up for 2 months, too).

*Skull -* Considered by many to be the most popular meta-human hero of our time, Skull is an enigma to most PR firms.  How can you market a meta-human hero that is nothing more than a walking skeleton - that can't even speak?  Nonetheless, Skull has spawned 3 television series, 13 comic books (the Skull War Journal is still one of the most popular), 5 video games, and a long-running Broadway play.  The public is fascinated with Skull, despite his somewhat horrific appearance and apparent disdain for any type of press.  He has had little scandal to mar his reputation since he was 'born' in 1991 (see Skull's unauthorized biography, "This Man, This Monster" for further details).  Skull is incredibly resistant to most forms of damage, and able to press upwards of 90-100 tons (he refuses to be tested officially).  He also has the ability to 'speak' - but only telepathically, and he rarely does that.  Skull is the current leader of Power Force 2, located in Los Angeles, California.
** *Hacker's Notes:*  What is there to say about Skull?  The freakiest meta-human alive (errr, dead).  But also the one that all the kids want to be ("Mommy, I want to be dead like Skull!" *>>> insert WomanScreaming.wav here <<<* ).  He's a tell-it-like-it-is kind of guy, too.  Meaning, he's not much of a diplomat.  He came to Nate's house once, but I couldn't directly  talk to him - he can talk only mind-to-mind, and I sorta don't have one. *>>> insert SadFaceEmoticon here <<<*
** *Hacker's Threat Level:  9.23.*  Nearly invulnerable, and an experienced fighter.  Stood toe to toe with Dr. Z, and _no one_ else can say that.  Incredibly strong, too.  Don't mess with the Demolition Man.

///End Report 04.21.2001 21.06.02 GMT


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 9, 2002)

I like how it's going so far.  The Superhero team going uncover is classic and one more good way to get into trouble.  I like the format of the storyhour being the files from Hacker.  The addition of files on other heros is a good way to put out information on the campaign world.


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 9, 2002)

Thank you, Black Omega.  Since my players read this, I'm going to be putting information here that *they* haven't seen yet as well.  So it serves a couple of purposes!  (Plus, I have to admit, it's fun to write as Hacker)

The Crimster


----------



## Conjureman (Feb 10, 2002)

Post deleted


----------



## Cougar (Feb 11, 2002)

*Deleted*

Deleted


----------



## Cougar (Feb 11, 2002)

*Edge's Military History*

In response to the questions posed by Black Omega and (especially) The Crimster (the GM) about why a government agency would allow an experiment to leave after spending millions on it, let me go a little deeper. It still may not hold water with you all, but hey, I have a mysterious group hunting me, this may well be them.

First, allow me to ask if Black Omega ever served any time in the military or government? I know The Crimster hasn't. 

The government agency that created Edge was a black ops type, no official funding, not answering to any official committees or agencies. So when the funding was cut the personnel in charge pretty much got reassigned elsewhere, in other black ops stuff or simply vanished. Edge, along with some of the paperwork on him, like his entrance medical exam and psych eval got transferred to the CIA, where they tried to make him into a field agent. They didn't know about the full extent of the experiment or about his abilities because the documents and serum that were important got stolen by leaving personnel, destroyed, or just plain lost. Edge was not sent to the CIA as a meta-human, but as an excellent civilian martial artist, who might be able to fill certain roles needed by the Agency. Edge began to feel the pinch of being a low-level government employee, especially while supporting his sister to go to college, then law school. So he decided to leave the CIA by being a less than stellar performer. A few training missions botched and a few bad evals and the CIA decided they didn’t need another martial artist with a huge ego. So he quit, with no questions.

Now I think this is reasonable because people can quit their jobs in the CIA. This is what Edge did. I am not directly familiar with any real black ops agencies or experiments (of course), but from the way they are portrayed in the movies, they are managed by one person or a small committee and if they close up shop, they close up shop for real. The only other option is KILLING Edge, which wouldn’t be very fun for me as a player, although I would like to try a character with a battlesuit.  So they transferred him, but kept the serum and records for themselves, maybe to make other meta-humans. Maybe the agency that created Edge is now Umbra, the main villain organization. If it wasn’t before, it probably is now, eh Crim?

When I was in the Navy (in real life) and got transferred to other stations, I hand-carried the ONLY copy of my service record. I could have taken out or altered anything I wanted to in them. Sure they had records of me being in other places, but not all the info I had in my record. And even though I was no multi-million dollar test subject, I don’t think it is that different in other areas of the government.

Any comments good or bad let me know.


----------



## Conjureman (Feb 11, 2002)

*post deleted*

Sorry, it won't let me delete my posts for reasons unknown to me so this is the best I can manage.


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 11, 2002)

*Issue #2 - Part I*

Issue #2 - Part 1
_"The Greek Brothers"_

///Begin Report 04.24.2001 03.04.00 GMT

The incredible non-edible Hacker here, with another rousing rendition of Hacker's Heroes (that's what they're going to call themselves, I hear - I swear!).  There was quite a bit of excitement the past couple of days, let me tell you.  Especially for Nate and I.  But you'll see what I mean near the end.

******START:: 

After the events at the Umbra base, the team spent a day relaxing and recovering.  Nathan brought in a doctor to look at Edge's stomach wound, but it was fairly superficial.  Nonetheless he disinfected and bandaged it (who knows where Feral's claws have been?).

The next couple of days were spent under the stern gaze of Colonel Parks.  Much to the team's dismay, Nathan gave him their reports.  The Colonel wasn't pleased - he kept referring to Edge as 'Door-Man' for obvious reasons.  He pushed them harder then he ever has, trying to mold them into a team that Power Force would be proud of.  If he doesn't break them first.

Nathan called them all into an early morning meeting, three days after the attack on Umbra.  A stack of paper sat on the table in front of him, and as the team filtered in, he smiled and continued to go through what must their reports.

"Good morning, thank you for coming."  The only response from the team were a few mumbles and a deep, metallic yawn from Steel Scorpion.  Nathan pushed his intercom button.

"Mrs. Finch, could you have the kitchen prepare a carafe of coffee.  Bring it and six mugs, pronto."  Nathan looked up at the team.  "Maybe some coffee will wake you up.  Now let's get down to business, and talk about your last mission.  I'd like to talk... tactics."  Working perfectly together at least this time, the team uniformly groaned.  For the next hour, Nathan complimented them, scolded them, and then complimented them - all in the manner of a psychologist trying to delicately give criticism.  When it was over however, it was clear that Nathan was impressed with their overall performance, and the new information they found out about Umbra.

"...And that leads me to your next assignment.  Hacker turned up very little about the individual members of The Resources, except for Ego and Ghost.  Hacker?"

The lights dimmed, and the translucent image of Hacker appeared, handsome smile firmly in place.  "Hey guys, what's up?"  The team greeted Hacker, who then launched into his report.

"Ok, these two guys.  Ego and Ghost.  Pretty interesting, actually.  Real names are Darren and Steven Thermopolous.  Second generation Greek immigrants.  About five years ago, these two show up on the metahuman scene.  And get this - they're heroes.  Yup, the whole thing, foiling a local bank robbery, they get the good press, they even hire a PR firm.  It goes good for them for about a year.  No major bad guy captures, but a few minor metahuman busts here and there.  They were pretty much small potatoes.  Oh, and hey - get this.  At one point, they interviewed for PF2, but were rejected."  Hacker gave a half smile, and then continued.  "They began to fade from the public eye.  Disappeared for about six months, and then - boom.  Caught red-handed trying to lift the contents of the vault at a Bank of America.  Went to the *real* Vault for 2 years six months, each. Pretty light sentence, if you ask me.  Served their time and got out, and became nice little citizens again.  And then apparently in some way hooked up with Umbra.  I also did a search for their address, and found out that they just bought a house in Bel-Air, six months 3 days ago.  Pretty nice for a couple of ex-cons, eh?"

Poltergeist spoke up.  "Any information on their weaknesses?"

"None.  PR firms don't usually advertise that type of info."  Hacker smiled at his own joke, but the team was all business.  Hacker pressed on, saddened at the team's obvious lack of humor.  "However, I thought of something.  The monitors in front of each hero suddenly displayed a 3-D representation of Hacker's weapon, with detailed combat specs.  It looked like nothing more than a crumpled blanket.

Hacker seemed proud of himself.  "If you're thinking that's a blanket, you're right.  Mr. Ego relies on sight for his mental powers, you know.  Put that sucker over his head and he's powerless."

Dr. Darwin interrupted.  "How do you _know_ that will work?"

"It works for Vanguard, who use to be a member of PF2.  He was a mentalist, too.  Based upon records of known mentalists, there is a 84.5% probability that this tactic will work on Ego as well."  Hacker shrugged.  "Just a thought...."

Nathan nodded.  "That's fine, Hacker.  Let me proceed with the layout of the assignment."  He turned to the team.  "It is within the realm of possibility that Ghost and Ego are dead.  If they weren't killed by the gas, they may have been killed by the subsequent explosions.  Deep explosions, people.  The news is reporting a small localized earthquake in that area; but I think Umbra destroyed all egress from the cell using explosives.  However, there is still the nature of Ghost's powers.  From what Hacker has found he is able to turn Ego intangible as well.  So therefore, they may have survived.  Your assignment is to visit and investigate their home.  If they are there, get as much information from them as you can.  The means by which you do this is up to you, but I remind you:  We are operating on the side of law.  And we will continue to do so.  The Thermopolous brothers have committed crimes, but they've served their time.  What happened in the Umbra base... never officially happened.  So we're in a gray area."  Nathan paused for a moment, as if considering.  "I will admit to this - that if they were here now, and knew something of my daughter - I would do whatever it takes.  But... those are the ways of our enemy, and we must do our best not to devolve to them."

The meeting started with tactics, and now came back to it once more.  Everyone became involved, and threw in wild ideas on how to capture and interrogate Ego and Ghost if they turned up.  Discussion included how to best disable Ghost - whose powers may make all of this futile.  There was even a point when it was thought best to attack first.  _Team_ tactics were discussed as well.  Based upon her previous experience with a metahuman group of teens, Poltergeist suggested everyone use 'code words' during battles, so as to not alert the enemy to changes in plan.  They rapidly came up with ten different phrases that they could all agree on.  During this time, Nathan left and returned with a smartly dressed man who introduced himself as Peter Paulings, salesman for Heber Electronics.  Peter showed the team the latest in communication technology - headsets with small microphones that could be turned to their own specific frequency.  The team each took one - Poltergeist and Edge took a more advanced version that fit snugly in the ear and was virtually invisible.

*** GM NOTE:  The team got communicators! <cheers> Poltergeist and Edge took the IAF (Inobvious, Accessible Focus) versions, while the rest took cheaper (Obvious, Accessible Focus) versions.   The team also chipped in a point for a team vehicle (which I still have to write up, but makes it's appearance below).

Poltergeist turned to Hacker.  "Hacker, what is the phone number of the publicists for Ego and Ghost?"

"Checking."  Hacker cocked his head to the side, and closed his eyes.  Suddenly he opened them, and gave a startled yelp.

"Whoah!  That was close!"

The team leaned in, concerned.  "What happened?" asked Arsenal.

Hacker looked at them, and seemingly took a deep breath.  "Well, it's sort of complicated.  But I'll try and explain.  We talked about AI's before, right?  Well, I've encountered them before in cyberspace.  Big.  Powerful.  Nasty.  You don't want to mess with them.  But then again, they're never interested in me.  I just skate by 'em, know what I mean?  Like walking through the legs of a giant."  Hacker smiled, pleased with his metaphor.  His smile then dropped.  "But then there's this.... shadow, lately.  I don't know what it is... I don't _think_ it's an AI... It has it's claws sunk in a lot of different places.  I can't actually see it, you understand.  I just can recognize the... absence of things that make it up.  And the bad thing is this... it reaches for me.  I can feel it's probing routines trying to infect my own systems, hoping to copy and/or locate me.  I can avoid it most of the time.  But when I go to some places.... Like the main-frame at Langley, for the FBI, you know?  It's there.  So don't be mad if sometimes I can't go out data-scrounging.  Cyberspace is getting spooky, let me tell you."

Steel Scorpion asked, "What do you think The Shadow wants, Hacker?"

Hacker smiled at Steel.  "Yah, that's a good name.  The Shadow.  It fits."  Hacker paused for a moment, as if thinking.  "I don't know, and I don't want to know.  But I can tell you this... it scares me."

The group paused for a moment to digest this.  Then Steel Scorpion asked, "You know, I was serious before.  I can build you a body with a neuro-positronic matrix that would download your systems.  You wouldn't be stuck in Nathan's computer anymore."

Hacker gave a shy smile to Steel.  "I heard you first time you mentioned it, Jack.  It's just that... just that... I both love and hate the idea, ya know?  I love it - because you're right, I can be free in a way.  And yah, I'd like to work with you on that.  But I hate it because... I shouldn't have to.  I'm _someone_ damn it, and I was _alive_ ya know?"  Hacker bowed his head.  "Errr, sorry for the cussing, Janey."

Poltergeist looked to Hacker, a compassionate look on her face.  "That's all right, Hacker.  I understand."

Hacker looked up, his smile back.  "Yah, Jack.  We'll work on that.  Thanks."

Talk turned once more to the Thermopolous brothers.  The formulated plan was simple.  Poltergeist would use her sometimes-job as a reporter for Fate magazine as an excuse to call and set up a meeting with Ghost and Ego (they had never seen her face during their confrontation)  The so-called story would supposedly be about long-unseen heroes, and how foolish PF2 was to reject them.  Poltergeist planned on playing to Ego's... errr... _Ego_, and this seemed the best way.  The rest of the team would wait outside in the recently delivered Humvee (that Nathan so graciously purchased for them).  All this time they would listen in on Poltergeist's conversation with the new communicators.  If anything went wrong, Poltergeist would use the code phrase, "Is there a problem?" - and the rest of the team would haul ass to her side.

*** GM NOTE:  The tactics discussion took up a *lot* of the game.  But the players were enjoying it, and it was all pure roleplaying (so _I_ enjoyed it as well.  We didn't get that much done this week, but we still had fun. =)

Nathan sat quietly through all this, listening.  He couldn't manage them in the field, but it sounded like they had a good idea of what to do.  He was lucky - Power Force 2 had good cohesiveness, and were definitely a team - but they lacked in flexibility.  PF2 used tactics that were developed by Blacksmith a few years back.  But when it came to new situations, they were sometimes caught in the lurch.  Hopefully this team would never grow to that point.  Once they were done, he made an announcement.

Nathan stood, and buttoned his jacket.  The team had decided to do some recon, and the meeting was over.  "Also, I wanted to say one thing, and then make an announcement.  The first is that while we are not a team with fame and press on their agenda, we still need a name.  I leave that up to you.  I'm not going to waste money on PR firms and focus groups, that's not what this is about.  Come up with one by next week, or I'll have my 8-year old niece come up with it." Nathan smiled and continued.  "Also... I am happy to announce that in two days, you have a meeting with the leader of Power Force 2, Skull."  The team looked to each other in surprise.  "As you know, he was a good friend of my daughter.  He searched for quite some time for her, and may have some info or point of view I may have overlooked.  I asked his assistant to set up a meeting in two days.  It will be at his home in the Santa Monica Mountains.  I'll brief you just before you go on how best to handle him..."  Nathan grabbed his briefcase and began to walk out.  "Fill me in as soon as you return from your assignment."

Arsenal and Edge left as well.  They followed the directions Hacker gave them to the brothers' home, but found nothing of interest.  No movement.  They did note that there was a 'Guardian Security' sign in front of the home.  Once they returned, investigation by Hacker turned up a paid bill for the service a few months ago - but nothing since then.  The team did a bit of investigating of their own, and found the number to the publicist.  With a bit of social engineering, Jane managed to squeeze the home phone number for the brothers out of a rep at the PR firm ("But just so you know, they are no longer a client of ours.  We don't represent ex-felons.").  Within moments, Jane made the call.

"Hello?"  The voice was unmistakable.  The nasally pompous tone gave it away - it was Ego, and at least he was alive.  Jane quickly introduced herself as a writer for Fate Magazine.  Ego was surprisingly cordial, if a bit creepy.  He seemed pleased with the subject of the piece, and agreed to an interview in one hour, at his home.

The team put on their game faces and went out to the Humvee.  Poltergeist dressed down, of course.  She wore a simple but plain business suit, and brought along her tape recorder.  She looked every inch the reporter.  Once at the address, the team marveled at the neighborhood.  The houses were rich and extravagant, and widely spaced.  They parked the Humvee a block away, and Jane got out.  She tested the new communicator as she walked towards the home, and it worked perfectly.

She walked up the driveway, and knocked at the door.  A few moments later, Ego himself answered.  He was dressed in a red velvet smoking jacket. A dark cigarette in a black holder dangled from his mouth.  His eyes lit up when he saw Jane, and a smile curled his vulpine mouth.  His bald head, and lidded eyes made him appear like an old lizard sunning itself.  "Ah yes, the reporter! Do come in."  Walking in, Poltergeist could suddenly feel the heat inside the house, as well as an odd buzzing sound.

Ego lead her to the back, past the front room.  Once there, she saw an unusual sight.  A large field of blue energy sat in the middle of the front room, emanating from two machines set on the floor and ceiling.  Sitting in the center, cross legged, was Ego's brother, Ghost.  He looked up at Poltergeist sullenly and waved, and then began to switch channels on his remote.  "What is that...??" asked Poltergeist.  Ego looked about, unsure of what she was pointing at.  "Oh.  That.  _That_ is what keeps my brother from simply falling through the earth when he's sleeping.  It also allows him to touch things without making him too tired.  Poor baby."  Ego sniffed, evidently done with discussion of his brother.  Ego took Poltergeist out on the back patio, and offered her a drink.

The talk at first was of Ego and Ghost.  Ego informed her that he was actually writing a book about his life ("I'm thinking of calling it... 'Super-Ego'.  What do you think?")  He seemed genuinely dismissive of his brother, and mentioned him only briefly.  But then Ego began to ask questions of Jane.  Personal questions.  And there were those lustful eyes... Jane decided a properly phrased comment about her supposed personal life might get the 'interview' back on the tracks.

"...Oh yes, and it is difficult being a lesbian reporter, don't you know."  Jane shrugged and drank from her glass of water.

Ego leaned forward almost casually.  "A lesbian, you say?"  Rather than throw him off, he seemed.. even more interested.  Without warning, a thin trickle of blood began to pour from Ego's nose, though he did not notice.  Immediately, Jane sensed a light, feathery probing in her head.  Yes, it was as they feared.  Ego could in fact read minds.   The game was certainly up.

******END:: 

The second part of my report should be tomorrow.  I'm working with Arsenal on some programming for some of _his_ software tonight, so I'm going to cut this short.

Tomorrow I'll tell you how Hacker's Heroes got into a fight with Skull!  *>>> insert DirgeMusic.wav here <<<*

///End Report 04.24.2001 03.04.01 GMT


----------



## Conjureman (Feb 11, 2002)

///Post deleted///


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 12, 2002)

*Issue #2 - Part 2*

Issue #2 - Part 2
_"Friend, Foe, or Something Else?"_

///Begin Report 04.24.2001 05.13.00 GMT

Without further ado, here is the rest of what happened to Hacker's Heroes.  

******START:: 

"Errr... Is there a problem?"  Jane asked.  Ego smiled, and wiped at his nose.  "No, no.  Not at all.  Happens sometimes."  He stood.  "Give me but a moment, my dear.  I must ask my brother something."  Ego opened the glass door, entered, and closed it behind him.

Meanwhile, the Humvee exploded into action.  Edge jumped out, and began to run towards the back of the house.  The rest of the group stayed inside the vehicle, which accelerated and took off towards the house.  Almost, they decided to crash the Humvee into the front window of the home, but instead parked it at the front and jumped out of the vehicle.  Edge was already at the back however - running so fast he was almost a blur, he arrived to see Jane knocking at the back sliding glass door.  Inside could barely be seen the forms of Ego and Ghost speaking to each other rather animatedly.

At that moment, the front bay window of the home exploded in.  Arsenal and Steel Scorpion jumped through, sending shards of glass all over the living room.  Steel Scorpion landed on an ornate wooden table that collapsed under the weight of his suit.  They slowly began to walk towards the back of the house where they could see Ego and Ghost.  Arsenal's gun was readied and pointing at the two.  Energy began to pulse from Steel Scorpion's tail, ready to strike the brothers if they so much as breathed funny.  

BioLogic used his suit's stretching capability to reach towards the second story of the home, and then pulled himself up and into a second floor window.  It appeared to be Ego's own bedroom, decorated with the cheesiest in bachelor furniture.  Nothing of any immediate interest or value, except for a nearby computer system that immediately caught the doctor's eye.

Meanwhile, Ego and Ghost stood in the living room, next to Ghost's machine.  Ghost held the hand of his brother, and fear was written on his face.  His brother however wore a look of barely restrained anger.  Poltergeist knocked on the sliding glass door once more, and the brothers walked over.  Ghost extended his hand and opened the locked door, his hand apparently corporeal.  Edge and Poltergeist entered, joining Arsenal and Steel Scorpion, who now stood surrounding the two brothers.  Ego looked at the group with a mixture of annoyance and disgust.

"Oh.  It's _you_."  He turned to Poltergeist.  "And that must make you the woman who floats.  Hmmm, yes."  Ego turned back to the group, his voice rising.  "What is the meaning of this...?!?"

Edge stepped forward and looked at the brothers with a menacing glare.  "Umbra.  Tell us everything.  Now."

Ego seemed nonplussed.  He looked at his brother and chuckled, then back to Edge.  "_You_ were responsible for our employer terminating our services and a rather hasty escape from their facility.  Not to mention the difficulty that poor Ghost had in attempting to rescue some of our team-mates."  Ego turned and began to walk towards the front of the house, his brother's hand still on his shoulder.

"And my window! Do you know how much those cost to replace?!"  Ego looked at the ruins of his front room and scowled. 

Poltergeist offered to pay for it (she was the only one with a check book), and Steel Scorpion said he would cover the check.  Poltergeist even offered to write up a favorable interview in Fate Magazine if he would cooperate with them, but Ego scoffed at her idea.  Instead, he railed against the heroes destroying his home ("And who _knows_ what's going on upstairs! That other one is up there, no doubt!").  During all this time, BioLogic removed Ego's computer and stashed in the Humvee.  Who knows what it might have on it?  When Steel Scorpion mentioned that money would not be a problem (he was quite wealthy himself), Ego suddenly quieted and became interested.

"Hmmm... Tell you what."  Ego looked at the heroes and released his hand from his brother's shoulder.  He reached into his robe and lit a cigarette, which he took a deep drag on.  "I will tell you what I know of Umbra.  I know a little, but more than you I think - and I will tell you everything."  He blew out a cloud of smoke at Steel Scorpion.  "For a price."  He smiled.  

The team bickered with Ego for quite a bit, who seemed more interested in money than fighting (he also refused a personal check from Poltergeist, evidently miffed at her deception.  The team went down to the local bank and Steel Scorpion got a cashiers' check for $30k).  Once the team returned, Ego already had a company starting to replace his bay window.  He had noticed his stolen computer, and demanded it back.  The heroes agreed, once they checked it out for any information on Umbra.  Ego didn't like this, but he agreed once he saw the cashier's check.  He accepted it with a shark-like grin.

True to his word, Ego had little information on Umbra.  They hired him and his brother to serve as a metahuman security team of sorts, as they apparently do at all their locations.  He knew that the leader of The Resources for Umbra is named 'Gabriel' - a seemingly powerful metahuman.  An off hand comment by Gabriel to Ego about another cell in Los Angeles gave the team a real clue - something about it being in a building as tall as this cell was deep.  Ego offered to inform the heroes if he was contacted by Umbra for more money, but they declined.  Having Ego literally on payroll did not seem like a good idea at the time.  As the heroes left, they said their good-byes - but Ego merely stared at the check and licked his lips.

The team made their report to Nathan.  Hacker began to examine the computer with Arsenal's assistance.  They found nothing on the hard drive other than a self-aggrandizing book half-written by Ego.  Also, it appeared that Ego had quite a few outstanding debts to various bookies around town.  Then Hacker made a real find - a bug of some kind attached to the hard drive, sending out a weak pulse at intervals.  The team confiscated that and packaged up Ego's computer, and shipped it to him as he requested.

Nathan had little to say about the assignment.  He was pleased that it was successful, and the team now had an avenue to pursue.  He seemed more interested in explaining how best to deal with Skull, as their interview with him would be later on that afternoon.  Nathan explained that Skull could be difficult to communicate with - and not just because of his telepathy.  He was almost alien in his thinking and held little regard for the niceties of typical conversation.  But he could be a gold mine of information for the heroes - after all, he searched for Elizabeth for over a year.  Nathan gave them instructions to Skull's home, and the team once more departed.

They made their way up into the Santa Monica mountains, giving them a good view of both the Valley and the Los Angeles basin.  As good a view as you can get with the levels of smog that seem to cover the city like a dirty blanket.

Skull's home was surprisingly small, and looked like little more than a 2 story log cabin.  The team parked the Humvee and exited the vehicle.  There were no security guards, no dogs, and no cameras in evidence.  The road did have a booth they had to check in at - but that was miles ago, at the base of the mountain.  Scattered about the front of the cabin were dozens of wood carvings.  Many were of animals, and they ranged from rough carvings of eagles to extremely detailed representations of wolves.  A rocking chair sat among them, a pile of wood shavings scattered about it.  Small carved wooden skulls lined the stairs leading to the front door.  This must be the right place.

BioLogic rang the front door, and whether it was humor or not from the owner of the house - a funeral dirge sounded.  The team waited a few minutes and rang the door again.  No one answered.  Edge tried the door, and it opened with a creaking sound.  The team looked in.

The first floor was apparently but one room.  Near the left wall, stairs ascended to the second floor.  But the first floor contained nothing - no furniture, no windows, no wall hangings.  Nothing, except for Skull himself.  He is much like he appears in the movies or on TV - a skeleton, though the bones that make up his structure are noticeably thicker than a true human skeleton.  He sat in the middle of the floor, Indian style, unmoving.  He faced the door, as if expecting visitors.  The team greeted him and moved inside.

Suddenly, Skull stood up.  His eyes flashed with a pale light, and the team heard his voice in their heads.  In the movies, Skull's voice is often dubbed-in by James Earl Jones - and it bears an uncanny resemblance.

"So... you are to be Nathan's team, and perhaps Elizabeth's finders."  

"Y-yes."  It did not seem to be a question, but Poltergeist answered nonetheless.

Skull crouched, and his hands suddenly turned into fists.  "I do not think so."  Without warning, he leaped for BioLogic.  It was so unexpected that BioLogic was totally caught off guard.  The impact was horrifying, flinging the doctor back into the walls of the cabin.  He hit with an odd thud - the wooden logs were nothing but a facade.  Steel beams made up Skull's home, for whatever reason.  BioLogic was not seriously hurt, and staggered to his feet.

Poltergeist looked to Skull with horror.  "What are you doing...?!?"  Thoughts of Skull being the leader of Umbra flashed through her mind.  Some of the team even screamed into their communicators, asking Hacker and Nathan what was going on.  But they knew nothing - and had no idea why Skull would attack.  

Edge sensed combat, and that was all he needed - no matter who it was against.  With a blur, his arm pistoned forward towards Skull's head - but surprisingly Skull moved aside at the last moment.  Edge may be slightly faster, but Skull had years and years of experience to draw on.

Most of the team was stunned and unsure of how to proceed.  A few paused to plead with Skull to stop his senseless attack.  BioLogic however reared back and delivered a thunderous punch to Skull's jaw that actually caused him to stagger a bit - no mean feat.  Poltergeist used her telekinetic powers to keep Skull rooted and unable to move.  It was a tactic that worked so well on Livid, but Skull was far stronger.  Though he was slowed, he continued to advance on her teammates one by one.  Meanwhile, Edge peppered Skull with punches and kicks that either failed to hit or apparently had no appreciable effect.  BioLogic stretched his organic suit to the rafters, grabbed a hold of a wooden support beam for the roof, and _pulled_, hoping to bring the roof down.  But the beam itself was made of steel as well (to his credit, it bent slightly).  For his part, Skull's fist slammed into the nearby chest of Arsenal, sending him flying back into a wall, stunned.  Skull seemed unstoppable.

Poltergeist rose into the air, and flung herself full speed at the Skull's back, hoping against hope to do some damage to him.  Just as she was about to impact, Skull turned aside and reached out.  His hand wrapped around her neck and he drew her near.  Poltergeist made a small choking sound, and pulled at Skull's hands ineffectively.  His eyes pulsed, and everyone heard his voice.

"Cease your attack, or the woman dies."

The team hesitated for a moment, unsure of where to proceed.  To fight a metahuman is one thing, but to be attacked by one so powerful and respected? It was almost too much to process.  

Poltergeist heard this but continued to struggle.  She used her telekinetic powers to wrap her cloak around Skull's head, hoping to perhaps distract him for a moment.  But with his free hand, he ripped it aside, unfazed.  Edge, taking that as a cue, jumped forward and slammed his fist into Skull's side.  Skull merely turned his head and looked at the hero, and said nothing.  BioLogic moved forward, intent on attacking Skull as well, despite his warning.

Skull's hand opened, and Poltergeist dropped to the floor, unhurt.  He looked down at her, and his eyes flashed.

"You should be dead."  He looked back up at the team.

"Cease your attacks.  She is not harmed.  It was not my intent to harm."

Edge looked at Skull, furious.  "So what _was_ your intent??"

"To test your mettle, of course.  To see whom it was that would serve Nathan.  To see if you possess the strength to see your task through, to find Elizabeth.  You will not succeed if you are fools or cowards."  His head swiveled to look at all of them.  "At the least, you are not cowards."  Skull walked past the obviously infuriated Edge, and towards the stairs.  "Come, I wish to speak with you more."

The team looked to each other, and one by one began to follow the Power Force leader.  All except for Edge.  He merely shook his head and left the cabin.

The upstairs were much different.  This looked to be where someone could stay and sleep, and there was even a small kitchen.  Most likely things for guests, as Skull neither required sleep or food.  In one corner of the room stood a trophy case, containing odd bits of things, most unidentifiable.  One item in particular was recognizable however - a battered armored helmet belonging to Blacksmith.  Skull moved forward and sat at a computer system.  His eyes flashed.

"Sit.  I wish to speak of Elizabeth, what I have found, and what *you* have found."

Skull congratulated them on the recent break in the search for Umbra - something he found nothing of for over a year.  His care for Elizabeth was apparent, as was his respect for Nathan.  He gave them phone numbers and other ways to contact him if they ever needed his help.  Skull also provided the team with a full blood work-up for Elizabeth, taken six months before she disappeared.  It contained nothing unusual - she was no mutant or mutate, much to the dismay of certain members of the team who thought that might be a reason for her kidnapping.  They discussed Umbra more, and Skull agreed that whomever was behind the group must possess a great deal of money.  More money and reach than a normal terrorist organization might have - along the lines of a country or a rare few individuals.  This gave the team pause.

Skull gave them all the files he had on Elizabeth and began to walk the team outside.  His eyes flashed.

"If you think me testing you in this way was wrong, then I am sorry.  But I will not have Nathan served by the Weak.  He deserves only the Strong."  Skull said those two words as if they meant something to him.  "All of you fought well, but..."  He looked outside, almost as if he could see Edge.  "The fighter - Edge.  He cared little for your well-being, Poltergeist.  If I were an enemy, as I appeared to be, I would have been able to snap your neck quite easily.  This worries me."

Poltergeist looked up at Skull.  "Well, we thought it might be a test..."  

Skull nodded. "Then if it were a test, your tactics should have been to take everything as serious as possible."

The group exited the cabin, and walked towards the Humvee.  Skull looked at Edge, who sat on the vehicles bumper, but said nothing.  He did once more reiterate to the group that if he were near and they needed him, he would be there.  He also told them that Power Force 2 would soon be in Europe to cover a World Trade conference, which had received some threats from a metahuman terrorist group.  The team said their good-byes, and left to return to Nathan's home.

******END:: 

And that's it for now, dear reader.  I hear good ol' Colonel Parks is going to tear into the team, and have a few words to say about their tactics.  But then again, I don't think there is a way to please the guy.  

///End Report 04.24.2001 05.13.02 GMT


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 13, 2002)

Second part of Issue 2 is up.  =)

The Crimster


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 13, 2002)

Cool developments.  I like the idea of a new group being tested by an ultra-heavy good guy.  The players should repost their takes on the battle, though; those were interesting to read (after the GM gives the 'official' version of course )

I'm curious--are any of the "traditional" enemies present in the newer editions of Champions?  I remember the good ol' days of Ogre, Dragonfly, Icicle, and of course, Mr. Super-Robot himself, Mechanon.  Plus I had the old "Enemies" books, which had a lot of both cool and cheesy villains...

Lazybones


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 13, 2002)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> *Cool developments.  I like the idea of a new group being tested by an ultra-heavy good guy.  The players should repost their takes on the battle, though; those were interesting to read (after the GM gives the 'official' version of course )*




Yes, I loved Poltergeist's tactical essay.  Of course, Colonel Parks is trying to get me off the keyboard to have _his_ say, so... =)



> *I'm curious--are any of the "traditional" enemies present in the newer editions of Champions?  I remember the good ol' days of Ogre, Dragonfly, Icicle, and of course, Mr. Super-Robot himself, Mechanon.  Plus I had the old "Enemies" books, which had a lot of both cool and cheesy villains...
> 
> Lazybones *




The new version should be out in the next month, I think-I hope.  I don't know if it has those guys, but it wouldn't be Champions without Bulldozer, Foxbat, Mechanon, and all those.

And those guys WILL be making appearances here, but just under different names and powers.  I have to keep the old school Champions players in my group on their toes.

The Crimster


----------



## Grifter86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Dude, this story hour is good.

I'm a child of the eighties and a fan of the comic books of the nineties. My brother, however, has a slew of vintage comics, some of which he left to me (the crappy ones).

One series that he picked up, I noticed, was called Champions. The villian of several of the comics, Foxbat, has been mentioned on this thread. 

Champions might be a game to pick up later. Although I like comics with a darker feel, like Powers, The Crow or Frank Miller's stuff. 

C-ya'll around.


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 14, 2002)

*THE HACKER FILES*

///Begin Report 04.25.2001 19.22.00 GMT 

The Hacker-Man here, with another edition of The Hacker Files.  *>>> insert CoolThemeSong.wave here <<<*.  I’ve been spending a lot of cycles  working with Alex and Jack (that’s Arsenal and Steel Scorpion to you, buddy).  Alex and I are writing a rather complex database program that has information on virtually every type of lock ever created.  We’re then going to burn it onto a data chip that is compatible with his systems (I’d like a crack at his systems, let me tell you.  They seem… odd).  So if they’re in the field and they need to get past a locked door, Arsenal can load up the data and bypass it.  Nifty, eh?  Jack is working with me on something else.  If you know anything about what he suggested, than you know what I’m talking about.  I think I’ll call it, “Project ME”.  What do you think?

I’ve added a couple of new fields to this database and played with the layout.   Without further ado, here are a couple of add-ins for The Hacker Files.

*THE HACKER FILES*

*Abaddon
Last Sighting: * New York City, NY
*Real Name:  *Unknown
*Description:  *Middle-aged, with dark hair turning gray at the temples.  Usually wears wrinkled clothing and a trench coat.
*Notes:  *Abaddon's real name is unknown, possibly even to himself.  At one point he could have been considered a hero, but no more.  He is, without a doubt, one of the most powerful mentalists on the planet.  His telekinesis is said to be so powerful that he can literally create objects by drawing together molecules of matter (though this is apparently a slow process).  In 1997 he was confronted by the New York hero known as Shrike.  A misunderstanding turned into a battle, and Abaddon’s first attack shattered a nearby building (sadly, Shrike did not survive).  He first appeared over 10 years ago, in the soon dissolved metahuman group known as ‘X’.  Even then he was never one for heroics or fame.  Abaddon just enjoyed using his awesome powers.  Over the years, he has become increasingly paranoid and power-mad, and is now wanted in several states for a variety of crimes.  His true background is unknown.
*** Hacker’s Notes: * This guy is just plain scary.  It’s almost as if other people do not exist to him, unless they get in his way.  Then he levels everything in a three block radius and moves on.  I get the distinct feeling he’s searching for something, though.  I don’t know why – I just do.
*** Hacker’s Threat Level:  *9.66.  Pure destruction.  I don’t think he bothers to zap anyone’s mind anymore.  I also gave him +.25 for simply being insane and unpredictable.  Hey, it’s my scale I can do what I want.

*Blur
Last Sighting:  *Los Angeles, CA
*Real Name:  *Candace McCoy
*Description:  *Tall (6’0”) and gorgeous, Blur also wears a costume designed by the famed designer DaVincent.  It is baby blue (her trademark color) and accented with stylized lightning bolts around her chest.  She also leaves her midriff bare.
*Notes:  *Blur is a female metahuman who has been seen around a large portion of Southern California.  Not surprising considering the speed at which she can move.  She is able to run so fast that she is able to run vertically for short distances.  Last year, Blur was interviewed on Meta-News Today, where displayed her incredible abilities and tragic past (her metahuman powers manifested when her father began to abuse her at the age of 13).  She has had few noteworthy captures, but has nonetheless garnered quite a bit of publicity for herself in the past six months.  Recently, Blur has been romantically linked with Douglin Clark, lead singer of the Grunge Monkees.
*** Hacker’s Notes:  *Not only a metahuman, but beautiful and sweet.  Quite a few metahuman fan-boys have posters of Blur on their walls.  Recently, pirated photos of a naked Blur have surfaced on the net, and I have no idea where to get ‘em.  Nope.  No sir.  Not at all.
*** Hacker’s Threat Level:  *3.21.  Sorry babe.  As sweet as you are, you’ve shown you can’t really take a punch.  Also Blur’s tactics involve grabbing a bat, running as fast as she can towards the bad guy, and takin’ a swing.  Not very impressive, eh?

*Trauma
Last Sighting: *Los Angeles, CA
*Real Name:  *Unknown
*Description:  *Long dark hair and sunglasses, Trauma looks more like a biker than a metahuman criminal.  Reports indicate that in a fight with the hero Jericho, his glasses were knocked askew – showing that he had red eyes (this is unverified).
*Notes:  *Trauma most likely considers himself to be on the side of law and justice.  His actions have caused him to be one of the top 10 Most Wanted metahumans in Los Angeles County.  He is extremely durable and strong, and seems to have an unusual ability to absorb kinetic energy to make him even stronger.  Trauma uses his abilities to hunt down both normal and metahuman criminals.  Once he finds them, Trauma uses his strength to break the bones of his targets, based upon how much the criminal has ‘offended’ him.  He has yet to kill – but there are a number of victims that will never walk again (one is a  metahuman by the name of Gulch).
*** Hacker’s Notes:  *This punk makes even *me* mad.  Doesn’t matter if you’re innocent or not – it’s whether HE thinks you are.  Judge, jury, and executioner all rolled into one.  He was captured once, and thrown into the back of a Vault Van.  They didn’t know about his power, and so he rammed himself into the wall repeatedly until he was strong enough to tear the walls apart like tissue paper.  Oh yah, then he broke the arms of every Vault Guard in the vicinity.
*** Hacker’s Threat Level:  *5.33.  Based upon tactical data, the best way to take this guy out is hit him hard and fast.  Don’t let him build up his strength, or else you’ll be looking at a cast on your arm for the next 2 months.  Or worse.  There is no known upper limit on his strength.

///EndReport 04.25.2001 19.22.03 GMT


----------



## Cougar (Feb 14, 2002)

**** Player's Comment:  This is Edge's recent letter to his sister.*

Dear Cassie,

		Hey, how’s my little sister? Sorry again for not remembering your graduation. Things have been really hectic here with joining this new team. I can’t tell you everything about it, just like before, but maybe you can see it when the movie comes out. Just kidding, of course. It will be a while, if ever, before we are up to Power Force standards. We don’t even have a name yet, though Poltergeist came up with some decent ones. Hopefully we won’t have Nathan choosing one or worse yet, Hacker. He is the computer we use for investigations and his programming is a bit weak. Immature, if you want to get technical.

The people I am teamed up with are a pretty good lot, although none but Arsenal has any government or military experience, although Poltergeist was in a youth meta team. Poltergeist you could say would be close to the group leader and we elected her tactical leader. She has powers of TK, allowing her to fly and my favorite, keep people from moving around so everyone can blast them from afar. Saved our butt on our first mission. Steel Scorpion seems to be on my level of humor, although he is far richer than I will ever be. He made a suit of armor himself, with huge claws and a tail that shoots bolts. Oh, yeah. It is shaped like a scorpion. Duh. Arsenal is a mystery. He seems to be a altered human, like me (someone called me a mutate yesterday, I almost cracked him in his jaw), but much more severely. He has permanent sunglasses that alter his vision and a HUGE pistol that fires different types of shots. And check this out, he has cybernetic limbs, like a robot. Talks like a computer, too. Weird stuff. Our last member, Biologic, is a bigger mystery. I am not sure about where his suit came from, but it is a sort of goop. He can stretch it out and climb walls with it. It makes him really strong and protects him, but he is a little goofy, like he can’t socialize with normal people. Well sorta normal, you know.

Then there is me. I feel like a one trick pony in this crowd. All I do is run fast and punch people. The problem is, everyone can do that. Then later, when that fails, they can do something else. Not me, just running and punching. Didn’t even get to be team leader. Not even tactical leader. Well, enough sob story, sorry sis.

So a paralegal, huh? Finally getting out on your own. Hopefully I won’t need your services after you pass the bar (on the first try, no doubt). We got a stern warning from Nathan, our employer about the dangers of superhero life. And no, I still don’t like being called a meta-human. Besides the obvious of getting hurt, now we have to worry about going to jail for fighting with real bad guys. Maybe I should have taken that appointment to the LAPD. Would have side-stepped around that little problem. Especially with the cops in LA!! Of course Rodney King was no supervillain, would have made more sense if he had been. 

One thing that has me a little annoyed still was what happened to us today. We went to visit the “legendary” Skull. Yes, the real Skull. Except when we went to ask for our help, he began kicking our asses. I called for help over our radios and moved in for the fight. We all tried to talk to him, I even held back until the last moment each time I had an opening to see if he was crazy or mind-controlled or something. Finally, he grabbed Poltergeist and we heard that weird communication he does. There is no way for a movie to describe it, it is eerie. Anyway, we hear in our head, “Stop or she dies”. So we all stop. I hold off on attacking. Then Poltergeist goes ahead and flings her cape in front of his face. She makes the move, our newly elected battle leader, so I move forward and attack. Skull puts her down, says to her, “You are dead”. Then he goes into how it was all a test, which I already figured, but hey, who can be sure? Anyway, he is saying, you all failed, you aren’t good enough to be working on this project and how I let my team down. I was so pissed at that point, I just walked out. Later on, he berates me for being a coward and for jeopardizing my teammate, but I didn’t care. We all we did what we could and did a good job against a monster in battle like that.

Well, sis, take care. Just to let you know, that was my last three thousand for a while, so instead of buying a real nice car, maybe save some back to help get an apartment near your job. I’ll send money when you need it.

Love,

	Danny


----------



## Horacio (Feb 14, 2002)

The story is superb! It brings me souvenirs of my old super-heroes comics. Please, continue like that!

And one question now 
Do you use Hero System or the Fuzion (new millenium) rules?


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 14, 2002)

*I will use Fuzion when they pry my cold, dead fingers from the Big Blue Book of Champions.*

Ahem.  Errr, sorry to all you Fuzion lovers out there.

We currently use 4th edition, but are immediately switching to 5th as soon as we get our grubby hands on it.

The Crimster


----------



## Poltergeist (Feb 15, 2002)

*A few brief editorial corrections for you, Hacker!*

Dear Hacker,

As a journalist, I am very dedicated to checking the facts of articles I submit and while I realize that you are new to this sort of “reporter” type writing, I noticed a few errors of omission in the way you covered the story and would like you to indulge my desire to play “editor” and make a few corrections.  Always remember, as a news writer, facts are your first responsibility, story your second!  You can check out my articles from Fate Magazine, including "A Tale of Ghosts and Egos" (Issue 47), "The Grenninger Poltergeist Incident" (Issue 46), "Miss Cleo Revealed" (Issue 46), "In Search of Bigfoot" (Issue 45), and "Everyday Possession" (Issue 45) (to name a few recent ones) to get additional ideas on how to write hard news stories on more esoteric subjects.  

1) The entire Ego/Ghost mission was handled the way it was because of your assurance that no there was absolutely no data indicating that he could actually read minds, but rather appeared to have only the power to control minds.  As I recall, you actually interjected that information in the middle of our discussion.     Our initial plan was to use the “interview” ruse simply to gain access to Ego and Ghost without suspicion and then quickly disable ghost before he could turn them both intangible, allowing us to contain Ego without fear of both he and his brother “ghosting” and escaping.  This may seem like a minor detail but failing to include it makes us look a bit stupid.  What sensible hero would try to run a bluff on a known telepath?  Even seriously misinformed about the nature of Ego’s powers, the plan evolved into using the interview ruse to get him and his brother out of their home so that some of our more subtle members could explore it and see if there was any information about Umbra.  That way, even if he did turn out to have the ability to read minds, he would be far and away from his home when the ruse was up.  Unfortunately, Ego wanted the interview to occur at his own home so the plan became modified to do the initial interview as seriously as possible and then call a few days later to request a second interview in a public place, again allowing my compatriots to search his home, hoping that the data about his powers *not* including the ability to read minds was correct.  The misinformation about his ability to read minds left us in a situation where I was trapped alone in the house with a mind controlling misogynist requiring the others to intervene.   Now, I fully realize that you did not mean to misinform us, Hacker!  None of us are perfect and you did the best you could with the available data.  I just think your reading public should be aware that our plan was sensible based on the available information we had.  

2) In terms of the Skull encounter, my decision to use my cape in an attempt to blindfold him was not due solely to the fact that I suspected he was testing us.  There were essentially two possible reasons for him to attack us:  Either he was testing us or he was an insane, evil, giant skeleton monster with possible connections to Umbra.  I thought the former more likely because he would have to be a rather stupid, insane, evil, giant skeleton monster to kill us at this time due to the particulars of the situation.  Nathan had arranged this meeting for us and was well aware of where we were going.  Skull had also been present when myself and various other team members notified Hacker and Nathan that Skull was attacking us.  If we had wound up dead, he would have had all of Power Force after him (not that Power Force cares about us one wit, mind you, but Nathan's connections with Power Force and the implication that Skull might be involved in his daughter's kidnapping would have prompted them to intervene quickly and forcefully). 

     However, if the latter proved to be true and he in fact was a stupid, insane, evil, giant skeleton monster, I rather doubted that he would have any intention of letting me go regardless of whether we ceased defending ourselves or not.  So, the options came down to this:  Either he was a hero who was  testing us and bluffing when he threatened to kill me, in which case ceasing the attack would make no real difference, or he was a stupid, insane, evil, giant skeleton monster with possible connections to Umbra, which meant that in all likelihood he was actually lying about not killing me if we stopped the attack.  Now, I speak only for myself here but I tend not to trust the word of stupid, insane, evil, giant skeleton monsters so I believed the chances of me coming out with my neck intact if he did genuinely mean to kill me were improved by continuing to fight, rather than standing there patient and feckless while I waited for him to murder me.  That was the rationale I explained to Skull, as well as to Nathan and in my report to Parks.  I realize that several parties, including Skull, have objected to my decision.  However, I feel the decision was the most appropriate one for the situation per the rationale I have described above.  Or to put it more simply, would you trust the word of a stupid, insane, evil, giant skeleton monster that had you in a headlock?

Hopefully, that makes our reasons for the decisions we made a bit clearer to your reading public.  

~Jane/Poltergeist


----------



## Poltergeist (Feb 15, 2002)

>>>>Ahem. Errr, sorry to all you Fuzion lovers out there<<<<

Aww, Crimster, how sweet...you apologized to both the Fuzion lovers in the world.

  I myself am looking massively forward to fifth edition...when recommended base points gets raised to 350  (hint, hint...)


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 15, 2002)

*Champions*

Is there an introductory or "fast play" version of the Champion rules I could check out?

Because from reading this nice story hour, I think it would be cool to do my own.

Anyone know when 5th Ed comes out?


----------



## Cougar (Feb 15, 2002)

*Champions Fifth*

Not sure about the fast rules play. The nature of the character generation kinda prohibits that sort of thing, but it may be out there.

Fifth edition is at the printers now, should be out VERY soon.

Vendetta is my first time playing in a Champions setting and by far it is my favorite genre and setting. I love comics and the rules are much more free-form in character generation and development. I am a big fan of 3E, but if you like modern roleplaying or comics or even customizing your game, this is the system for you.

If you can't wait a month or so for Fifth edition to come out, you can head over to www.herogames.com and download the fourth edition rules in PDF. 
Price is 19.95. http://www.herogames.com/ourproductsherogames.htm
Click Electronic Books 
then 
Hero System Rulebook, 4th Edition - PDF.


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 15, 2002)

The Crimster said:
			
		

> *I will use Fuzion when they pry my cold, dead fingers from the Big Blue Book of Champions.
> 
> Ahem.  Errr, sorry to all you Fuzion lovers out there.
> 
> ...



Hopefully very soon, since the release date still stands at April.



> *Poltergeist looked up at Skull. "Well, we thought it might be a test..."
> 
> Skull nodded. "Then if it were a test, your tactics should have been to take everything as serious as possible." *




Reminds me of a sci fi herosystem game I ran where the group was dumped into something they thought could be a test.  A PC ran out into the line of fire almost suicidally, got zapped, stunned andnearly KO'ed before getting draggedback by another PC, who asked "What are you doing?"  "I'm figuring it's just a test."  "Well, if it is, you are -failing-."

Good stuff, including the traditional Hero tests the young punks.  Capt. A's done that a few times, it's good fun.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 15, 2002)

So you're truely Hero System people, cool! 
Have you already pre-ordered FRed (5th edition Hero System)?

If not, you, and everybody reading it, should do it now, pre-orders are important to generate enough interest from distributors and giving 5th Ed a good distribution...

--- End of promotion of my favorite supers game ----


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 15, 2002)

You know Horacio, that's not a bad idea.  I think I may do that.

FRED FOREVER!

The Crimster


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: A few brief editorial corrections for you, Hacker!*

///Begin Report 04.25.2001 20.03.20 GMT 

Whoah!  I didn't know you were reading my reports, Janey.  I'll... errr... have to watch my mouth.  *>>> insert BlushingEmoticon here <<<*  I hope you understand - I take the best of the reports that you guys write up, and put them together in sort of a narrative mash.  So sometimes they may be wrong, and please point out when I am!  If I ever need to access these files because I lost my memory (ugh), I'd like them to be perfect.  I've made some of my observations on your observations, below.




			
				Poltergeist said:
			
		

> Dear Hacker,
> 
> As a journalist, I am very dedicated to checking the facts of articles I submit and while I realize that you are new to this sort of “reporter” type writing, I noticed a few errors of omission in the way you covered the story and would like you to indulge my desire to play “editor” and make a few corrections.  Always remember, as a news writer, facts are your first responsibility, story your second!  You can check out my articles from Fate Magazine, including "A Tale of Ghosts and Egos" (Issue 47), "The Grenninger Poltergeist Incident" (Issue 46), "Miss Cleo Revealed" (Issue 46), "In Search of Bigfoot" (Issue 45), and "Everyday Possession" (Issue 45) (to name a few recent ones) to get additional ideas on how to write hard news stories on more esoteric subjects.




Wait a second.  Wait a gosh darn second.  Miss Cleo isn't even JAMAICAN?!?  *>>> insert SighingSound.wav here <<< * Is there nothing that isn't sacred...?



> 1) The entire Ego/Ghost mission was handled the way it was because of your assurance that no there was absolutely no data indicating that he could actually read minds, but rather appeared to have only the power to control minds.  *SNIP*




Right, sorry.  I did mention that my data indicated he could not read minds.  Just goes to show I'm only human, right? Eh? Get it?




> 2) In terms of the Skull encounter, my decision to use my cape in an attempt to blindfold him was not due solely to the fact that I suspected he was testing us.  There were essentially two possible reasons for him to attack us: Either he was testing us or he was an insane, evil, giant skeleton monster with possible connections to Umbra.




Hey, I'm not Colonel Parks, so I have nothing to say about your tactics.  That's his department.  BUT.... I know Edge is pretty miffed about Skull.  Are you?  You keep calling him a possible 'insane, evil, giant skeleton monster'.  Based upon the meager 612 megs worth of psychological theory that I have access to, it means you are 'potentially bitter and/or angry'.  I don't know about you, but Skull has done a heck of a lot for people.  So one little 'test' and now he's a bad guy? <sniff>  He's my favorite metahuman too...


///End Report 04.25.2001 20.03.23 GMT


----------



## Poltergeist (Feb 15, 2002)

Hacker,

You misinterpret my meaning.  The reason I repetitively referred to Skull as a possibly stupid, insane, evil, giant skeleton monster was not because I was upset with *him*.  Rather, it was trying to emphasize the point that if Skull was in fact *not* testing us when he attacked and eventually threatened to kill me that the only reasonable course of action was to continue fighting as his word not to hurt me if we stopped was distinctly unreliable.

~Jane/Poltergeist

PS-We *will*  find a way to get your memory back and help you remember who you are.  Don't give up hope on that.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 15, 2002)

The Crimster said:
			
		

> *You know Horacio, that's not a bad idea.  I think I may do that.
> 
> FRED FOREVER!
> 
> The Crimster *




Do it! Do it all, of you! The preorders are important, they need it to convince distributors that this time it goes for good!


----------



## Cougar (Feb 15, 2002)

*Fifth Edition*

Ok, next big question. For those of us who DO want to pre-order it, where can we do so? Anyone seen a site listing it?


----------



## Horacio (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Fifth Edition*



			
				Cougar said:
			
		

> *Ok, next big question. For those of us who DO want to pre-order it, where can we do so? Anyone seen a site listing it? *




I've pre-ordered it form Warehouse 23, at Steve Jackson Games site (the makers of GURPS). The link is:

Here Steve Jackson Games
Here Warehouse 23
And here the HEro System 5th edition, ready for preorder 

But there are some others, look at Hero Games site in the section retailers...


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 18, 2002)

Hullo!

I just finished catching up. This is a great read!

I love superheroes!

I'll probably purchase the 5th edition when it comes out.

Consider me a reader!


----------



## NightOwl (Feb 18, 2002)

Woohoo!  A Champions Story Hour!  

Great work thus far...

Since finding a Champions (or any SuperHero) game is nigh impossible, this is the next best thing...

Consider me a subscriber to the Vendetta Comic!


----------



## Cougar (Feb 18, 2002)

*Wait Until Issue #3!*

As Edge's player, I just want to let you know the best is coming up in Issue #3. Stay tuned!!


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 18, 2002)

*Issue #3*

This space reserved for Issue #3, coming soon!

The Crimster


----------



## Darwineffect (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: THE HACKER FILES*

.


----------



## Poltergeist (Feb 20, 2002)

*taps her foot impatiently waiting for issue three*

Your keeping your fans waiting! I know they all want to read the part where I save the day!


----------



## Horacio (Feb 20, 2002)

Poltergeist said:
			
		

> **taps her foot impatiently waiting for issue three*
> 
> Your keeping your fans waiting! I know they all want to read the part where I save the day! *




Me, at least, I want to read it now!


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 20, 2002)

Sorry my friends - just been a little busy at work.  I should be completing it later today. 

The Crimster


----------



## RavenSinger (Feb 20, 2002)

Woo-Hoo!!!  Champions!  

Loved as a teen in the '80s and love it still.  Major kudos to the Crimester for some great Story Hour writing, and to his players as well.  Add me to the growing list of fans!

--RavenSinger <as he waits with eager grin for the story of Poltergeist's heroics>


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 21, 2002)

Bump!

The thread was getting too close to the bottom!


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 21, 2002)

*ISSUE #3*

Issue #3
_"Beginnings and Endings"_

///Begin Report 05.01.2001 20.12.11 GMT

Hi there, e-journal.  Hacker here.  Not in the best of moods, sorry.  Bad things happened to the team today... Not sure how it will turn out.  Not going to spend a lot of time introducing this, so.  Here goes.

******START:: 

May 1st, 2001

Jane (Poltergeist), Arsenal (Alex) and Daniel (Edge) lounged about the Olympic sized pool in the back of Nathan’s home.  The water was blue, the sky was blue, and the air that hung over the Los Angeles basin was a somewhat bluish-brown.  Regardless, it was a beautiful day in Southern California.  Jane sat back from the pool under the eaves of the house.  Her skin was too fair to stay outside sunbathing for long.  Alex merely sat in a patio chair, staring at his employer through his dark sunglasses, ignoring the sweltering heat.  Edge was busy doing laps in the pool that would make an Olympic swimmer envious.  There _were_ some benefits to being genetically altered by the US government, apparently.

Nathan finished up his own set of laps, and floated over to the edge of the pool.  Though he was in his mid to late 40’s, he was in exceptional shape.  Arsenal, ever the vigilant one, noticed a curious star-shaped scar on Nathan’s chest, but said nothing.  Nathan sipped on a drink that Carruthers, the housekeeper, has brought him, and looked at the heroes.

“Good afternoon everyone, thank you for coming to this somewhat... informal meeting.  Jack is on personal business with his father, and Dr. Darwin... I'm unable to reach him - but I'm sure he'll turn up.”  Nathan smiled at Jane and waved over Daniel.  “I wanted to talk to you so that I could update you on a few items of interest.  First off, let’s talk contracts.”

Nathan spent the next 30 minutes briefing the team about the soon-to-be completed contracts, spelling out exactly how much they would be making, the hours that they are required to work, etc.  Health insurance would thankfully be covered, which was always at a premium for metahumans.  Nathan also told them that his ‘group’ would be much more relaxed than Power Force.  He didn't believe in stepping in and fully directing their investigations, unless they showed themselves to be incompetent in some way.  He would rather they have the freedom to try everything they think might work.

Nathan then began laying out the specifics of their future base of operations to the team.  Apparently it is quite difficult to get the proper permits for any type of metahuman base within city limits.  Nonetheless, Nathan secured the rights to a rather old textile mill in a commercial district in Century City.  The surrounding area is financially depressed, and so he was able to buy quite a bit of the surrounding land - a buffer just in case it is ever attacked by their enemies.  The mill was currently being gutted and renovated, and should be livable within 2-3 weeks.  The various employees that would keep the base running should be hired during that time, and the team would have a hand in interviewing final candidates.  As time goes on, various luxuries (such as labs )would be added on slowly.

*** GM Note:  As in, they’ll be added in when the players start paying the points for it…!

Nathan exited the pool and began to dry himself off.  Discussion turned to the information that Ego gave them, and how it might lead to another Umbra cell - or hopefully, Elizabeth herself.  The biggest lead was what Ego heard from Gabriel - the supposed leader of The Resources (“…something about it being in a building as tall as this cell was deep”).

“Hacker is looking into that.  There are two main areas in Los Angeles that have high rise buildings.  The first is downtown, the second is Westwood.  From Hacker’s latest update, he’s found 22 possible sites, and now he’s sifting through the rather large amount of data on the residents in those buildings to see what is the most likely place.  Once we find that out, we'll talk about what we should do.”  

Talk turned to Elizabeth, and why Umbra might want her in the first place.  Edge suggested that the team take Elizabeth’s medical records (provided by Skull) to a metahuman doctor, and see if there is anything unusual about them.  Nathan stated that Skull already visited Dr. Samuels, the doctor for PF2 - but Edge countered that it might be best to find a doctor that has nothing to do with Power Force, Skull, or even Nathan himself.  Nathan seemed pleased with this as a possible line of investigation.

“There is one item I’d like you to look into today, however.  It might be nothing, but… I want to be sure.  Hacker did some research at your request, and found that there _was_ a metahuman criminal by the name of “Gabriel” during the 1950’s and 1960’s.  He apparently was killed in an automobile accident in 1972 .  There were witnesses.  One of them was what you might call his 'arch-nemesis' - a metahuman hero by the name of 'Kid Speed'.  For those not up on comic book lore, Kid Speed had his own series back in those days.  Popular, but not in the league of The Guardian.  Kid Speed still is alive.  Hacker says he's in his seventies now.  I'd like you to visit him and find out any information you can about this 'Gabriel' - and see if it has any connection to the current Gabriel we're pursuing."

The meeting ended, and the team began to make plans for visiting Kid Speed.  Poltergeist took the initiative and called Kid Speed - now going by his real name, Max Hardin.  Poltergeist asked if they could come by, and he seemed more than willing to see them.  The team grabbed their gear and began to head out, when Hacker interrupted them over one of the many speakers throughout Nathan's home.

"Hey guys, I have a suggestion."  Hacker said.  "If you want, I'll have your home numbers forwarded here - that way if you get messages, I can alert you and send them through to your communicators.  What do you say?"  The team agreed that it was a fine idea, and Hacker made the necessary arrangements.  Everyone hopped into the Humvee, which still had the new car smell.  As the team proved themselves, Nathan promised he would outfit the vehicle with enough gadgets to make James Bond proud.  For now, it was still a heavy-duty transport that could survive many different types of terrain.

Kid Speed now lived in North Hollywood, in the poorer side of town.  The apartment complex - Del Fuego - looked to have been built sometime in the early 70's.  It was apparently lived in only by the elderly and near-elderly - many glared at the heroes as they walked by, as if they were intruders in some way.  The team followed the directions Max gave them to his apartment and knocked on the door.

Max Hardin - once Kid Speed - opened the door to greet the team.  He was an older man, obviously well into his seventies.  He used a thick brown cane and it was obvious to anyone that every movement was painful for him.  He nonetheless smiled up at the young heroes.  The team introduced themselves, and Max warmly welcomed them inside.  

Max's home was an homage to the heroes of the 50's, 60's, and 70's.  Posters, souvenirs, and trophy's of that time were everywhere.  One wall in particular was dominated by a huge poster of Kid Speed #1, showing a young and muscled Max punching some type of dastardly thug with a right cross.  The caption read, "Introducing Kid Speed.... _the hero with a heart of gold and fists of iron!"_  Max painfully walked into the kitchen, his days of lightning speed and thunderous punches long over.  He offered the team lemonade, which was accepted by all.  

*** GM Note:  Most Shocking GM Moment #233:  The players actually accepting drinks and/or food from one of my NPC's!  Come on guys, I've only poisoned you once!! Errr... Maybe twice.

He seemed more than pleased to meet the heroes, asking them a few questions about their powers and names.  After a few minutes of talking about themselves, Poltergeist asked Max about his abilities.

"Ohhh, I was fast.  Fast like your friend here, I think.  Edge is it?  Yes.  I could land a dozen punches to any crummy bum that tried anything on my turf.   It was back in dubya dubya two that they made me into what I am."  Max chuckles.  "Make that, _what I was_.  Uncle Sam asked for volunteers, and I applied."

Edge leaned forward, suddenly interested.  "You say the government gave you your powers...??"

"Ayup.  It was all because of the krauts, you know.  We'd uncovered some plans for what they called the _Ubermench_ program.  They wanted to make super-men that would serve the fatherland and all that.  They ended up killin' a bunch of poor kids that didn't know better.  Of course, they succeeded too, and those were the bastards our side went against."  Max shook his head sadly.  "Well anyways I-"

"Did they inject you with drugs...?  How did they give you your abilities?"

Max frowned.  "Ayup.  Drugs, and other things.  It was somethin' they called _Project Blue-Light_."

Poltergeist laughed.  "Seems like they pegged it right, Edge.  They seem to have a blue-light special on your powers."  Edge chuckled, but then leaned back, thoughtful.

Max laughed along with the group.  "I'm sure that's not why you've come though... Tell me what you want, and I'll help you if I can."  

Poltergeist smiled.  "We're looking for information on your old enemy, Gabriel.  We're investigating someone who has the same name, and wanted to see if there might be a connection."

Max frowned.  "Ahhh, yes.  Gabriel.  Connection?  Probably not.  Considering I watched him die!"  Max told the team what he knew of Gabriel.  Apparently, he had been a tall, thin and black-haired genius that specialized in inventing weapons.  He briefly was a member of the 'Fearsome Four' - a team of like-minded metahuman criminals.  Other members were Arch-Angel, The Confessor, and Brother Sin.  ("Hmmm..." pondered Poltergeist.  "They all have some type of religious connotation.")  Gabriel died in front of dozens of witnesses when he was struck by a semi while battling Kid Speed on the streets of Los Angeles.  He was pronounced DOA by paramedics.

During the conversation, Max turned to Poltergeist, an odd look on his face.  "You look... familiar, my dear."  

Poltergeist cocked her head to the side and smiled.  "Ever heard of Young Justice?  I was a member of that group at one time."  Max nodded.  "Ah yes.  That must be it.  I do my best to keep up on you young kids.  There was a young kid in that group by the name of... Phase, right?"  Poltergeist nodded and smiled even broader.  "Yes.  He always was the most popular."

The group thanked Max, and got up to leave.  Max shook their hands, seemingly star struck by a group of new metahumans.  He invited them over anytime.  

As the group walked back to the Humvee, Hacker came through on Edge's communicator, telling him he had an incoming call on his home line.  Edge seemed uninterested, so Hacker simply recorded a message.

The team sat in the Humvee for some time, discussing Gabriel and whether Kid Speed's old foe might have something in common with the leader of Umbra.  Arsenal surmised that the current Gabriel might be the original's son - apparently he had some type of relationship with his ally, Arch-Angel.  But a quick chat with Hacker turned up a roadblock.  Arch-Angel was 'destroyed' in the late seventies - she was apparently some type of artificial being.  The team was stumped by this, unsure if the new information they had on Gabriel was of any worth.

About that time, Hacker came over the communicators, sounding a bit... excited.  "Hey guys, are you still in North Hollywood?"  Poltergeist told Hacker they were.  " Nathan wants you to get down to Panorama City _ASAP_.  On Westchester Street north of the 10 Freeway - there's a Ralph's' Market.  You know, the kind with a bank in it?  Well the police band is abuzz with chatter about a metahuman by the name of Terror who just decided to rob the place! Probably has his whole gang there, too.  Nate thinks you can help."  Without even hesitating, the team punched the gas to the Humvee and took off.

As they neared, the team could hear the _whup-whup-whup_ of helicopters, doing fly-byes on the market.  Traffic was horrible, and it took longer to arrive than anticipated.  Poltergeist decided to telekinetically fly out of the vehicle and do some reconnaissance.  Once up in the air, she could easily spot the Ralph's.  Two dozen police cars surrounded the place, the tiny specks of the police taking up positions behind their vehicles, weapons trained at the front of the store.  Poltergeist lost some altitude so that she would not be seen by the police helicopters.

Meanwhile, Arsenal and Edge finally made it to the vicinity of the market and parked the Humvee.  Edge grabbed his arm bracers and attached them.  No doubt there might be bullets flying, and the bracers were built to deflect that.  Sadly, they were still slightly warped from Skull's fists.  Edge also realized he didn't have on his fighting uniform - only a pair of jeans and a white muscle T-shirt.  He looked more like a civilian than a metahuman.  Meanwhile, Arsenal took out his Smart Gun and activated it.  Self-running diagnostic systems beeped back that everything was running within parameters.  Both exited the vehicle, ready for a fight.

Edge took off at full speed through the city streets towards the market.  Nearby gawkers, pushed back by the police, only saw a white blur as he ran past them.  He moved to a nearby policeman who held a shotgun and watched the market, almost two blocks away.  Edge offered to help, but the officer merely looked at him, smiled, and directed him to stay behind the lines.  No respect for the heroes today!

After getting a good idea of the layout, Poltergeist directed Edge and Arsenal to a nearby parking lot.  Once there, she concentrated, and her two teammates flew up into the air beside her.  They flew directly to the roof of the market and landed softly.

Arsenal and Poltergeist walked over to the air conditioning ducts and inspected them.  Edge scurried softly to the back of the building, and looked down.  He could see the back door open, and the arm and weapon of someone sticking out.  Apparently they had the back covered.

"Let's try a coordinated assault.  I think I can probably fit through here."  Poltergeist pointed to the air duct system.  "You two go through the back.  Listen in on the communicators.  As soon as I give the signal, all of us get in and hit 'em hard."  Arsenal and Edge agreed.

Poltergeist attempted to wrench the cover off of the duct, but her telekinetic strength was not enough.  Arsenal stepped forward, and put his cybernetically enhanced muscles to the task.  The cover came off with a screeching sound.  Poltergeist waved at the team and jumped inside.  While it was a tight fit, Poltergeist used her powers to keep her weight off of the duct itself.  

Edge and Arsenal moved once more to the back, and kept an eye on the one gang member they could see.  After a few moments, Poltergeist was in position, just over the middle of one of the aisles in the market.  She gave the signal, and the assault on Ralph's Market began.

*<<< insert MatrixSoundtrack.mp3 here >>>*

Even before Poltergeist's code word was finished in his ear, Edge leaped off of the roof.  He spun in mid-leap, landing in front of the door with a smirk.  The man standing in the doorway was in his early twenties, black, and wore a blue rag on his head.  His eyes bulged at the man who suddenly appeared in front of him.  Before he could do anything, Edge gave a sideways kick to the man's chest.  A wet snapping sound could be heard - most likely a rib.  The gang banger sunk to his knees, his face now a mask of surprise and pain.  Edge merely smiled, patted him on the head, and began to move in.

Poltergeist exploded out of the air duct.  Armed gang members were everywhere - but Terror was no where in sight.  At the front of the market, near the cash register, could be seen almost two dozen innocent civilians, face down on the floor.  Standing above them was another thug, armed with what looked like a large automatic.  Poltergeist concentrated, and flew towards the front of the store at almost full speed.  Halfway there, she slammed into the back of the thug, sending him sprawling but not hurt too badly.  Once she was hovering over the cowering market-goers, Poltergeist concentrated once more - and she felt an invisible wall spring up around her and the innocents.

Meanwhile, Arsenal jumped down from the roof as well.  The gang member was slowly trying to rise, and began to reach for his shotgun.  Arsenal kicked the shotgun inside the store, grabbed the 'banger by the back of the head, and threw him to the asphalt a few feet outside.  He then stepped into the back loading area of the market, and closed the door behind him.  _That_ takes care of _that._

Edge moved inside the storage area, his head darting back and forth, looking for targets.  He arrived at the door that led into the real market, and looked through.  He spotted two gang members raising their weapons, looking to the front of the store.

Meanwhile, Poltergeist floated up to the front window, her cloak billowing out around her.  She backhanded the window, loudly cracking it - and focusing everyone's attention on her.  *"We are the Harbingers!  Surrender now, or pay the consequences!"*

*** GM Note:  I had asked the team to come up with a name and not tell me out of the game.  So this was the first time I heard it, too.

Suddenly a loud and commanding voice could be heard, coming towards the front from the banking office.  A loud voice.

"What the @#$% do you think you doin', @#$%&...?  The voice came from a rather large black man, dressed much like the others.  The only difference was that his entire body was covered in a crackling yellow energy field, that seemed in some way to be sucking in the nearby light.  He looked up at Poltergeist with no shock, but quite a bit of anger.  She merely looked down at him with disdain.  "Getting ready to take your sorry @$$ to jail!"

Edge and Arsenal entered the market, and began to attack the nearby gang bangers.  One whirled about, shotgun at the ready, and fired it point blank at Edge.  Edge merely raised both his bucklers and crouched.  The bucklers took the blast, but Edge felt his arms briefly go numb.  Better than being shot.

The gang member that Poltergeist knocked down rose up, and unloaded his weapon at her.  The bullets hit the invisible wall, and Poltergeist felt it come down.  One of the bullets shattered the front window of the market behind her.

More gunfire erupted at the back of the store.  The gang members, thinking they had Edge pinned down, opened fire on him.  He merely raised his bucklers and deflected each shot.

Poltergeist, rather than put back up her force wall, instead began to use her telekinesis to lift the innocents up and out through the broken window.  She did it quickly, virtually throwing the people out, a dozen at a time.

Terror looked at Poltergeist in disbelief.  But just as he lifted his hands to attack, he saw the crouching Edge and thought him an easier target.  Energy crackled around his fist as he raised them towards the hero.  A bolt of pure destructive energy shot out from his hands, but Edge nimbly dodged aside.  The bolt hit the aisle behind him, literally tearing into it.  Exploding condiments rained about Edge, covering him in ketchup and mustard.  Today is _just_ not his day.

Arsenal loaded his taser bullets and fired at a gang member point-blank.  The 'banger convulsed and dropped his gun, all of his muscles firing randomly and no longer under his control.  Arsenal merely looked at him impassively.

Edge, tired of being defensive, launched himself at Terror.  He moved next to him and threw a chop at his neck - and hit!  Terror grunted, and moved a step back.  At the same time, Edge felt slightly weakened from touching the gang leader.  His shield seemed to not only protect, but to inflict weakness on anyone who touched it!

Edge shook it off, and jumped into a spinning kick.  It landed, and Terror's head jerked to the side.  He rubbed his jaw, and looked at Edge with a smile.  "Awww, it's _on_ now, mutha-@#$%&@!"

Poltergeist, finished with the last of the civilians, looked at Terror and tried a trick she learned back when she was in Young Justice.  She telekinetically _twisted_ Terror's internal structure.  Not enough to kill him, but enough to hurt him.  Terror went to one knee and cried out in pain.  It was as if his stomach was on fire and he was having a kidney stone at the same time.

Though there was no way of being sure, Terror thought it must be the floating woman.  He shot a blast of energy at her, but missed badly.  It exploded what was left of the front window as well as a dozen bags of dog food.  He cursed in frustration.

Meanwhile, Arsenal used the communicator, and told Hacker to contact the police and tell them that all of the civilians had been removed safely.  Hacker, ever the vigilant sidekick to the heroes, did so.  At the same time, Arsenal shot another gang member with his taser bullets.  He dropped to the ground like the other, spasming.

Edge backhanded Terror, again doing minimal damage to both - but it was adding up.  Terror rose to his feet unsteadily, rage written clearly on his face.  Edge sneered at him, hiding the fact that Terror's shield has weakened him severely.

Poltergeist, still floating above the ruins of the front of the market, concentrated on Terror.  Suddenly, Terror felt invisible hands caress his face - and then slam his eyelids shut!  He spun about, totally unable to see, yelling and cursing.  

This was too much for the so-called leader of the East Side Crips.  He focused all his rage and anger - and exploded with energy!  Cash registers, glass, food - anything nearby was destroyed.  Edge and two nearby gang members were thrown back by the explosion.  The gang members hit hard and only one got up shakily.  Edge, blown up and back, landed on one of the supermarket aisles, which slightly buckled under his weight (and now covering him in chips and salsa).

Arsenal, seeing an opening, activated his explosive shells and fired on Terror.  The explosion ripped through the already damaged front of the store, and sent Terror to the ground.  His yelled curses had now become mere mumbling.

Edge kipped up and ran the length of the aisle towards terror.  He jumped off the end with a flying kick, that connected solidly with Terror and sent him sprawling back into a pile of dog food - completely and totally unconscious.  His energy field flickered once, twice - and went out.  Edge turned on the remaining gang members.  "Surrender, you've been defeated!"

The surviving gang members began to flee as best they can, unmindful of Edge's order.  Most ran to the back, where they saw the rather large form of Arsenal pointing a huge gun in their direction.  Most went down to their knees.  One of the gang members, a small skinny kid, jumped into the small bank branch with his shotgun.  

Poltergeist floated to the back of the store and telekinetically blocked the door.  The gang members, realizing the game was up, went face down and put their hands behind their backs, knees crossed.  They've apparently been through this before.

Poltergeist surveyed the scene, pleased with the results.  They managed to keep the metahuman bouncing back and forth, and he did no real damage.  The press they get out of this should -- 

Her thoughts were interrupted by a shout.

"Whatcha gonna' do now, hunh?  Whatcha gonna' do *now*?"  The skinny kid that jumped into the bank now emerged with his shotgun aimed at the neck of a man dressed in a business suit.  Most likely the bank manager.  The kid looked pale and was sweating, obviously scared.  So was the bank manager.  The kid pushed back the hammers on the shot gun, and laughed weakly.

Arsenal heard this, but was on the other side of one of the aisles.  He leapt up and grabbed the edge, and climbed up despite the vast amount of salsa.  He saw the kid and his hostage, and murmured into the communicator, "Poltergeist, use your telekinesis to lift the weapon away, I'll distract him."  He then began to make awkward sounds as if he was trying to climb up on top of the aisle.

Poltergeist began to turn around, but she was too late.  Almost as if in slow motion, she saw Edge run up right _next_ to the scared kid, either meaning to punch him or to talk him down.  Neither happened.  The young gang member looked at Edge, who seemed to come out of nowhere - and freaked.

***BOOM***

The shotgun blast echoed throughout the shopping market, and the bank manager's limp form dropped to the ground.  He was most assuredly dead.  Blood covered the floor, walls, and Edge.  Everyone looked at the gang member in shock - who appeared to be stunned as well, looking at the shotgun and his finger, and wondering what happened.

Edge quickly beat the boy down.  Everything was silent for a moment, and then the sounds of the police entering the market en masse could be heard.

The team's first mission was over.

******END:: 

Yup.  The police spent the next two hours interviewing the team.  One cop - Detective Julie Brennan -  was particularly hard on Edge.  Poltergeist was pretty quiet throughout this, but from what I gather, she gave Edge a piece of her mind later.  I won't repeat it here, as I want to be respectful and all towards Janey.  I don't know what Edge was thinking myself.  *>>> insert ShruggingHacker.gif here <<<*  Damn.  They were doing so good, too!

How did Nathan take it?  Well, not good.  But I'll tell you about that next time, dear e-journal.

///End Report 05.01.2001 20.12.15 GMT

Quote of the night:  "Ahem! Stop beating up Crips and attack the supervillain, please." - Poltergeist


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 21, 2002)

Ok, now the bad news.

As planned, Vendetta will be taking a brief hiatus for the next few weeks as we play our 3E game, Eye of the Empress.

Never fear, however.  The Harbingers will be back, soon enough.

*** WILL EDGE FIND THE REAL ANSWERS TO HIS POWERS?
*** WILL EDGE GET ARRESTED FOR INVOLUNTARY MANSLAUGHTER?
*** WILL EDGE GET ONCE MORE DOUSED WITH CONDIMENTS?

Same Vendetta time, same Vendetta channel...!

The Crimster


----------



## Horacio (Feb 21, 2002)

Their first public action and they almost meesed everything up... Bad luck, boys and girl 

The story is great! More soon, please!

[EDIT: I have just noticed about the hiatus... oh  }


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 21, 2002)

Oh sure, get us hooked, and then take off for a few weeks! What is this, UPN?

Something tells me we'll all be back when you finally continue, though...

Game on!
LB


----------



## NightOwl (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Bad News*



			
				The Crimster said:
			
		

> *Ok, now the bad news.
> 
> As planned, Vendetta will be taking a brief hiatus for the next few weeks as we play our 3E game, Eye of the Empress.
> 
> ...




That's about 'par for the course'!  Subscribe to a comic and it goes on hiatus.   

Maybe all the D&D characters will perish next game and then you can all play Champions again?!

Okay...enough selfishness.  Have fun and hurry back!


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 24, 2002)

Oh...

Say, what about writing a story hour on those adventures?

Please?


----------



## Horacio (Feb 24, 2002)

Tsunami said:
			
		

> *Oh...
> 
> Say, what about writing a story hour on those adventures?
> 
> Please? *




It woul be great!

But, totally selfishly, I would prefer if you drop the D&D game and continue with Champions...


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 25, 2002)

Oh I *always* have the itch to play Champions, believe me.  The current 3E game I'm running is going fairly well - and it will go for some time.  But we *will* come back to Champions.

As to writing up the Eye of the Empress - I have seriously thought about it.  I can't start it where they're at - it would be somewhat confusing.  So if I were to write it up it would have to be at the beginning.

Hmmm....

<fetches a cup of coffee and a sharp pencil>

The Crimster


----------



## Horacio (Feb 25, 2002)

The Crimster said:
			
		

> *Oh I *always* have the itch to play Champions, believe me.  The current 3E game I'm running is going fairly well - and it will go for some time.  But we *will* come back to Champions.
> 
> As to writing up the Eye of the Empress - I have seriously thought about it.  I can't start it where they're at - it would be somewhat confusing.  So if I were to write it up it would have to be at the beginning.
> 
> ...




Cool!

Waiting to read your D&D story...


----------



## Thorntangle (Feb 26, 2002)

Crimster - I just got caught up today and you have another loyal reader.  Great action and characters.  I've never played Champions (played a bit of Villains & Vigilantes in my youth) but I just might have to pick up the 5th edition now because of your SH.  Thanks and keep up the great writing.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 26, 2002)

Crimster, it seems your story is creating new Hero Games fans, congratulations!


----------



## NightOwl (Mar 1, 2002)

*[bump]*

Thought it could use a 'bump'...

BTW, 'bump' just doesn't sound appropriate for a Super-Hero game...any ideas?


----------



## Horacio (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: [bump]*



			
				NightOwl said:
			
		

> *Thought it could use a 'bump'...
> 
> BTW, 'bump' just doesn't sound appropriate for a Super-Hero game...any ideas?
> 
> *




KaaaaaaBUMP!


----------



## NightOwl (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: [bump]*



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> KaaaaaaBUMP! *




KaaaaaaaaBUMP!  

I like it!   

Crimster, if you're out there...any guesses as to when 'The Harbringers' will make their return to the boards?

Thanks,

NightOwl


----------



## weiknarf (Mar 27, 2002)

*bump*

bump


----------



## Poltergeist (Mar 31, 2002)

*Harbringer*

Hopefully, Harbringer will be back one day soon.  It is Harbringer, though...no "s"!


----------



## Tanager (Mar 31, 2002)

Just got around to reading this, gotta say, great writing Crimster.
I really like the idea of Hacker and "the Shadow", sorta the Avengers meets Neuromancer.

As a side note, have you ever read a book of short stories simply called "Superheroes"? I can't remember the publisher, but it's edited by John Varley and has some stories in it I think you'd enjoy.


----------



## Squire James (Apr 2, 2002)

Actually referring back to the game, not the hiatus...

Was that last part "enemy action" or a badly botched Unluck roll?  Or was it simply Edge not properly coordinating an attack (that is, forgetting to wait for Poltergeist to actually get a turn so she could teek the gun before he rushed out)?

It just seems very odd that a plan that should have worked failed like that.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 4, 2002)

Tanager said:
			
		

> *Just got around to reading this, gotta say, great writing Crimster.
> I really like the idea of Hacker and "the Shadow", sorta the Avengers meets Neuromancer.*




Ohhh, thank you very much.  I actually took the idea for Hacker from... Hmmm... I'm actually ashamed to admit it, to be honest.  But writers get their ideas from everywhere, right? I recently purchased an XBox, and in the game Halo there is a character that inspired me.

Pleeeeeease don't tell anyone.  =)

As far as the Shadow goes, I have a rather cool (and NOT from any game that I know of!) story there.  We'll see if it ever reaches fruition.



> *As a side note, have you ever read a book of short stories simply called "Superheroes"? I can't remember the publisher, but it's edited by John Varley and has some stories in it I think you'd enjoy. *




No, I haven't.  It sounds vaguely familiar though.  I'm always looking to read good books though, so I'm off to look it up on Amazon.  Have *you* checked out the Wildcards books? Wow, I'm re-reading them right now.  Love 'em.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 4, 2002)

Squire James said:
			
		

> *Actually referring back to the game, not the hiatus...
> 
> Was that last part "enemy action" or a badly botched Unluck roll?  Or was it simply Edge not properly coordinating an attack (that is, forgetting to wait for Poltergeist to actually get a turn so she could teek the gun before he rushed out)?
> 
> It just seems very odd that a plan that should have worked failed like that. *



LOL.  That is a *good* question.  I am going to refer you to the player for that answer.  

<casts Summon Edge's Player>


----------



## Breakstone (Apr 4, 2002)

I hate to be a shameless plugger, but if you have the time (and interest), check out my now-updated Sory Hour!

Tsunami's Story Hour


----------



## Cougar (Apr 4, 2002)

*Answer to Squire James*

Well, there are a number of in game and out of game reasons why what happened happened. First of all, I was unfamiliar with the rules, so didn't realize an opponent could make a readied action (can't remember what it is called in Champions). Second, the story hour is a little misleading. I didn't just move up and do nothing. I moved up and told the punk that it was over and he should lay down the gun. He didn't. Someone died.

Now here is the part that sounds like an excuse for a stupid move. Could I have taken those actions back, being unfamiliar with the rules? Yes. Was I given that choice? Yes. Do I think what happened to Harbringer and Edge is much cooler because someone got killed? Hell, yes I do. That is why I did it. I might be a GM's nightmare, but I like to test the envelope of in game possiblities. Ask The Crimster about Artemus sometime.

It is all for a good story. I like good stories.


----------



## CraterMaker (Apr 14, 2002)

I wanted to say that I am a fan of this story, too.  It's been a fun read...    

And that book "Superheroes"  is very good.. Short stories about unique superheroes, like "She Who Must Be Obeyed" and "Theme Music Man" ..   

   Eagerly awaiting your next issue ..

-CraterMaker


----------



## Ramien Meltides (Apr 14, 2002)

Wow. An awesome read! I look forward to seeing more!

Is there any chance we'll get a chance to peek at the Harbinger's character sheets? I'm interested in how Poltergeist defines her powers 

It's kind of a shame, they don't have any 'story hour' boards at Herogames.com. Maybe I should suggest it to Steve.


----------



## The Crimster (Apr 18, 2002)

*Bump*

Because you never know when Vendetta may come back...!

('Cause there's a new 5th edition out, don't cha know!)

The Crimster


----------



## Horacio (Apr 18, 2002)

Yes!
Please, more! And with FREd rules!


----------



## Thorntangle (Apr 29, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Broccli_Head (May 1, 2002)

*new fan...*

I read a lot of story hours. Sometimes I read too many and I lose track or get behind. Sometimes I have enough time to browse other interesting titles. Today was one of those days. 

Last week, I saw the 5th edition book...it's a big green thing...and the store guy said it was very popular. They were already on their second order.  Thus, your story hour came at just the right time. It's like I am previewing Champions through your writing.  You have another fan, and my roommate and fellow gamer wants to play Champions. Now I have to go out and buy the book. 

Question...where were Steel Scorpion and BioLogic? Hopefully, they'll be back when you restart.


----------



## Ramien Meltides (May 1, 2002)

Hey Crimster! Character sheets, character sheets, character sheets! Pleeeeeeease?


----------



## Broccli_Head (May 3, 2002)

I do this very rarely, not even to my own story...that much, but a good story hour like this deserves a BUMP!


*BTW, I put the Hero 5th edition book on lay-away! You've made a convert! *


----------



## The Crimster (May 3, 2002)

I'm glad that you guys are picking up 5th! It's certainly worth it.

Sadly, the current group has sort of... ended.  As sometimes happens.

However - I will be shortly starting anew, and I most likely will continue _this_ story hour, and this plot line (at least one PC and their character) will continue through.


----------



## Horacio (May 5, 2002)

The Crimster said:
			
		

> *I'm glad that you guys are picking up 5th! It's certainly worth it.
> 
> Sadly, the current group has sort of... ended.  As sometimes happens.*




Sorry to hear (read)  that, Crimster 

Good look with the new group!


----------



## Zarthon (May 6, 2002)

Bump


----------

